# Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild to have a $19.99 DLC pack



## WiiUBricker (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn you mobile gaming. You are gonna pay for this!


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 14, 2017)

That's it: Zelda is ruined...


----------



## smilodon (Feb 14, 2017)

I feel like this annoucement was rushed a lot. If nintendo would have waited some months to tell about this pack, no one would have complained. Now, it just feels like a cheap day-one DLC to milk early adopters.


----------



## XDel (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

holyfuck with $20 i can buy another game


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 14, 2017)

Okay, that's it. Fuck it.
I'm gonna get a second hand Wii U and pirate the shit out of it.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 14, 2017)

$20 for the Season Pass? Interesting..
Story DLC is included?! I'm sold.

Comes at the end of the year, perfect time IMO. Would have been a while after beating the game, so.


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh no... Way to sour everyone's moods, Nintendo. The hype was so strong!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 14, 2017)

No.


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

Is this more Dawnguard or Dragonborn? And do we get better AI in hard mode or just the damage.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 14, 2017)

are they both 20$? or just combined?


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 14, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> are they both 20$? or just combined?


Combined.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 14, 2017)

It's not like Nintendo have never gouged customers before - how many times have they charged for Super Mario Bros on their various platforms? But to see story content locked behind a pay wall feels like a first to me. So much for Nintendo games being the full package...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2017)

every1 gonna just pirate it on wiiu

plus this news about dlc already posted


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> are they both 20$? or just combined?


Combined with slight discount. Individually should be 2 * $12/3.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shaunj66 said:


> It's not like Nintendo have never gouged customers before - how many times have they charged for Super Mario Bros on their various platforms? But to see story content locked behind a pay wall feels like a first to me. So much for Nintendo games being the full package...


It's more like Dawnguard to me. Something outside of the normal quest line.


----------



## bowser (Feb 14, 2017)

What the fuck. $20 is way too much.

Inb4 $20 to unlock Luigi in Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2017)

bowser said:


> Inb4 $20 to unlock Luigi in Super Mario Odyssey


you can guarantee it


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

bowser said:


> What the fuck. $20 is way too much.
> 
> Inb4 $20 to unlock Luigi in Super Mario Odyssey


And two new worlds with Ride-able Yoshi.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 14, 2017)

I may be sold if the DLC lets you blast through Hyrule with Samus Aran.

Yes, I'm desperate.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 14, 2017)

its your own damn fault.
you didn't buy their wiiu when they needed you too, you lost them market share and investors, now they have to resort to that shit that apparently works for everyone else.


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I may be sold if the DLC lets you blast through Hyrule with Samus Aran.
> 
> Yes, I'm desperate.


Samus Amiibo. Get your special edition Metroid pack for $60 with Powersuit, Samus and baby metroid, and Gunship.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I may be sold if the DLC lets you blast through Hyrule with Samus Aran.
> 
> Yes, I'm desperate.


LOL yes


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm completely sold. I just want the hard mode.


----------



## plopo (Feb 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I may be sold if the DLC lets you blast through Hyrule with Samus Aran.
> 
> Yes, I'm desperate.



Samus where are you ;(


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 14, 2017)

$20 isnt all that much when you consider youre getting a new story and 2 dungeons as well as few other small things.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 14, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Okay, that's it. Fuck it.
> I'm gonna get a second hand Wii U and pirate the shit out of it.


Yeah, that'll teach them.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 14, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Yeah, that'll teach them.


Lmao I know it won't


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> Is this more Dawnguard or Dragonborn? And do we get better AI in hard mode or just the damage.


Better AI  most likely.
I expect something like the blood and wine dlc for witcher.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 14, 2017)

bowser said:


> Inb4 $20 to unlock Luigi in Super Mario Odyssey


Nah, they are gonna release essentially the same game as Super Luigi Odyssey and charge you full.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 14, 2017)

robingilh said:


> I feel like this annoucement was rushed a lot. If nintendo would have waited some months to tell about this pack, no one would have complained. Now, it just feels like a cheap day-one DLC to milk early adopters.


Well it isnt, its an entirely new story. Guess im the minority that likes DLC.


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> $20 isnt all that much when you consider youre getting a new story and 2 dungeons as well as few other small things.


The thing is, we haven't even got the game yet. What it looks like from here is that the price of the full game just went from $60 to $80. If they had announced this after we'd already played the game, we might have been able to say "ah, it's a full, fun, complete title that they want to add new things to after the fact" instead of feeling ripped off. Hyrule Warriors Legends is one of their titles in which I feel they handled the DLC like they should have.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well it isnt, its an entirely new story. Guess im the minority that likes DLC.


I like it too, especially at the price point.
It's just children being salty.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I may be sold if the DLC lets you blast through Hyrule with Samus Aran.
> 
> Yes, I'm desperate.


it would be cool if they actually did this. however it would need some kind of weird story to it... Like samus enters some kind of dimension rift or whatever and ends up in Hyrule  and defeating ganon opens the rift back to her world.
I've played too much Project X Zone...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> The thing is, we haven't even got the game yet. What it looks like from here is that the price of the full game just went from $60 to $80. If they had announced this after we'd already played the game, we might have been able to say "ah, it's a full, fun, complete title that they want to add new things to after the fact" instead of feeling ripped off. Hyrule Warriors Legends is one of their titles in which I feel they handled the DLC like they should have.



Thats the thing though, for them to release it so early like how everyone wanted, this must've been a trade off. Season passes arent anything new. I feel the game is complete.


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well it isnt, its an entirely new story. Guess im the minority that likes DLC.


Not everyone did that right. Think Activision and Bandai Namco.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> Samus Amiibo. Get your special edition Metroid pack for $60 with Powersuit, Samus and baby metroid, and Gunship.


i'd actually buy that 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yepi69 said:


> Yeah, that'll teach them.


unless they release a new update with the wiiu botw


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> ...to release it so early like how everyone wanted...


Do you mean the DLC or the game? If it's DLC, I don't think anyone wanted that, and I don't really get why they would've in the first place. If you mean the game was rushed by Nintendo for the release of the Switch, I don't think that's any sort of justification.


> I feel the game is complete.


We have no way of knowing that. We haven't played the game.


----------



## petethepug (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh.
Well its a good thing the Wii U was hacked


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Do you mean the DLC or the game? If it's DLC, I don't think anyone wanted that, and I don't really get why they would've in the first place. If you mean the game was rushed by Nintendo for the release of the Switch, I don't think that's any sort of justification.
> 
> We have no way of knowing that. We haven't played the game.


Thats why i wrote i *feel.* I mean the game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2017)

petethepug said:


> Well its a good thing the Wii U was hacked


its a good thing the game is coming with a new update


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

petethepug said:


> Oh.
> Well its a good thing the Wii U was hacked


But it still suffer stuttering, reduced quality and have access to menus and maps while playing.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 14, 2017)

Gaming has been moving towards gouging big spenders, and the trend will only get worse. See Kickstarter/any mobile game. Fire Emblem Heroes orbs are absurdly expensive... why? It's not meant for users who will pay 99c, but rather to whales who will shell out whatever. Nintendo was a bit more resistant to this than others, but let gaming postmodernity roll in. Indies will be the last refuge.


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Thats why i wrote i *feel.* I mean the game.


I think you mean that you have faith the game will be complete. I anticipate feeling the same, because Nintendo doesn't typically handle DLC or their games in a distasteful manner (at least that I'm aware of), so just based on my previous experiences with their games, I predict both the game will feel complete and that the DLC will be worth the price. My argument was that this announcement would've been much stronger and met with much less backlash if Nintendo had waited until people knew for a fact that the game was already well worth the $60 initial price tag before trying to market additional content for it.


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

Finally we will see the death of mobile gaming soon.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2017)

don't count on it even Nintendo is on board in it now


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hard mode, Seriously? Back in my day we either had hard mode there by default or you unlocked it by beating the game but to release it as DLC? For shame Nintendo! For shame... it just seems like they cut content and decided to release it as DLC and that's just low.

Keep in mind this game had been finished for quite a while. It was originally supposed to be released for Wii U last year but was held off for the Switch. You can't tell me they originally didn't have plans for a hard mode, or heck even a cave of trials. There's no excuse for the first DLC pack at all.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow. Watching the Nintendo fanboys. This is not defensible. Period.


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

Vanth88 said:


> Hard mode, Seriously? Back in my day we either had hard mode there by default or you unlocked it by beating the game but to release it as DLC? For shame Nintendo! For shame... it just seems like they cut content and decided to release it as DLC and that's just low.
> 
> Keep in mind this game had been finished for quite a while. It was originally supposed to be released for Wii U last year but was held off for the Switch. You can't tell me they originally didn't have plans for a hard mode, or heck even a cave of trials. There's no excuse for the first DLC pack at all.


Think second quest in the orginal Zelda, which I would dub it Zelda 2 over that absurdly hard second entry.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll reserve judgement until we see it.  Some DLC is worth that kind of price.  Red Dead Redemption's Undead Nightmare would be an example of DLC worthy of $20.  Let's see if this can reach that standard.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Feb 14, 2017)

I feel... disgusted...

Hard mode as DLC... 

AND 20$?!


----------



## bowser (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> $20 isnt all that much when you consider youre getting a new story and 2 dungeons as well as few other small things.


It's people like you that encourages Nintendo to do this bullshit


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

bowser said:


> It's people like you that encourages Nintendo to do this bullshit


So you would like the entire industry to crumble once again like back when Nintendo save the entire US market.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> So you would like the entire industry to crumble once again like back when Nintendo save the entire US market.


if it means getting rid of activi$ion, bl$zzard and the whole mobile market than YES


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> So you would like the entire industry to crumble once again like back when Nintendo save the entire US market.


You're implying the industry cannot survive without DLC? I'm of the mind that, if making one's money back on a game means charging >$60, then that's exactly what the price of the full game should be. If people are unwilling to spend that much (I would be one of them), then the industry should focus on lowering costs of game development rather than trying to nickel and dime consumers. Development costs are astronomical these days, and so much of it goes into elements that are mostly wasted on the quality of the end product. There's so much fat to trim, there's no way I could accept that DLC is a necessary evil. The industry has survived for decades without DLC, and even if it does need it now, it needs to adapt rather than us needing to just accept it.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 14, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Wow. Watching the Nintendo fanboys. This is not defensible. Period.


theres nothing bad about it. period.


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> Think second quest in the orginal Zelda, which I would dub it Zelda 2 over that absurdly hard second entry.


I've always wanted a hard mode where they remake the dungeons like they did in Master Quest. Something like that would be really cool.


----------



## dekuleon (Feb 14, 2017)

Wii U and Mocha! hehehehehe


----------



## retrofan_k (Feb 14, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> That's it: Zelda is ruined...



Every game now is ruined by DLC and Paywalls.  You don't get a title for an average RRP of £49.99 and instead have to pay up to a £100 in some instances, to get the full package.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow... ITT, a bunch of entitled brats.

Oh, they announced paid DLC before the game's release? Terrible. Oh, Nintendo is doing paid DLC? Alert the authorities!

To you tools saying "I'm gonna pirate it now". Really? Grow up.


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Wow... ITT, a bunch of entitled brats.
> 
> Oh, they announced paid DLC before the game's release? Terrible. Oh, Nintendo is doing paid DLC? Alert the authorities!
> 
> To you tools saying "I'm gonna pirate it now". Really? Grow up.


Ya because paying for hard mode is totally fine. Keep encouraging this, and normal mode might also become a payable DLC.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Ya because paying for hard mode is totally fine. Keep encouraging this, and normal mode might also become a payable DLC.


it says "new hard mode", that sounds more like an additional hard mode to one already present in the normal game


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 14, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> it says "new hard mode", that sounds more like an additional hard mode to one already present in the normal game


Ya sure, "new normal mode" confirmed. This is how absurd it sounds.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Ya because paying for hard mode is totally fine. Keep encouraging this, and normal mode might also become a payable DLC.


Such a narrow mind. You paid extra for Master Quest. You didn't bitch about that, now did you? It's amazing how little you all understand about this. This isn't 20 fucking years ago when it was nowhere near as costly to develop these games. Back when a Big Mac was a dollar (it's now $4). 

You're also not paying for just hard mode. $20 for extra content and more story? Hm. Back then we called this an expansion pack that ran the price of the fucking game itself.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Ya sure, "new normal mode" confirmed. This is how absurd it sounds.


so you just want to troll, k


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Ya because paying for hard mode is totally fine. Keep encouraging this, and normal mode might also become a payable DLC.


No one bitched when The Last of Us did it: http://thelastofus.wikia.com/wiki/Grounded_Bundle

So why are people bitching when Zelda does it?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 14, 2017)

Supster131 said:


> No one bitched when The Last of Us did it: http://thelastofus.wikia.com/wiki/Grounded_Bundle
> 
> So why are people bitching when Zelda does it?


Because Nintendo is doing it. Which is taboo.


Apparently...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2017)

Whew, good thing I refuse to get the DLC.

But then again, when other companies do it, it's okay, and when Nintendo does it, it's wrong.


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 14, 2017)

Supster131 said:


> No one bitched when The Last of Us did it: http://thelastofus.wikia.com/wiki/Grounded_Bundle
> 
> So why are people bitching when Zelda does it?


I'm fairly sure it's because people already knew they loved that game, knew it was well worth the original price tag to begin with, and knew they would enjoy more of the game they already love. If people had been given time to fall in love with BotW, I think things would've gone the same way.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I'm fairly sure it's because people already knew they loved that game, knew it was well worth the original price tag to begin with, and knew they would enjoy more of the game they already love. If people had been given time to fall in love with BotW, I think things would've gone the same way.


Theyre not forcing you to buy the dlc to play the game. You'll have plenty of time to decide if it's worth it or not.


----------



## europat (Feb 14, 2017)

can't wait to click the DLC download in USB Helper


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I'm fairly sure it's because people already knew they loved that game, knew it was well worth the original price tag to begin with, and knew they would enjoy more of the game they already love. If people had been given time to fall in love with BotW, I think things would've gone the same way.



Still kind of a double standard though. Sony and MS doing it is okay, but Nintendo doing it is an unpardonable crime.

It's not like you're being forced.


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Such a narrow mind. You paid extra for Master Quest. You didn't bitch about that, now did you? It's amazing how little you all understand about this. This isn't 20 fucking years ago when it was nowhere near as costly to develop these games. Back when a Big Mac was a dollar (it's now $4).
> 
> You're also not paying for just hard mode. $20 for extra content and more story? Hm. Back then we called this an expansion pack that ran the price of the fucking game itself.


Holy crap. Disagreeing with Nintendo means you're narrow-minded. Firstly, I got Master Quest for free with my Wind Waker copy. Secondly, Nintendo is(was now) known to deliver games in full package, no extras to be paid for. This DLC has more story, and dungeons which could've already been included the game initially.

I love Nintendo, and will always buy their consoles, but too much blinded fanboyism is going on with this.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I'm fairly sure it's because people already knew they loved that game, knew it was well worth the original price tag to begin with, and knew they would enjoy more of the game they already love. If people had been given time to fall in love with BotW, I think things would've gone the same way.


But like with Zelda, the Season Pass was released at launch alongside the game. The hard mode for Zelda isn't coming out until the Summer, the "grounded" mode for TLOU didn't come out until a bit after as well.
So what's the difference? You have enough time to find out if BOTW is a good game before buying any DLC.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Such a narrow mind. You paid extra for Master Quest. You didn't bitch about that, now did you? It's amazing how little you all understand about this. This isn't 20 fucking years ago when it was nowhere near as costly to develop these games. Back when a Big Mac was a dollar (it's now $4).
> 
> You're also not paying for just hard mode. $20 for extra content and more story? Hm. Back then we called this an expansion pack that ran the price of the fucking game itself.


Nobody paid extra for Master Quest, it was free for preordering Wind Waker and a Big Mac cost about $2.50 in the late nineties which is about the same buying power as almost $4 today. And please don't try to tell me that Nintendo hasn't already covered development costs with prorders alone. What amounts to content that is normal for Zelda games and one extra dungeon for a fourth of the game's price is ridiculous by any standard. All DLC is a scam and the fact that people not only buy it but defend it is disgusting.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Nintendo is(was now) known to deliver games in full package, no extras to be paid for. This DLC has more story, and dungeons which could've already been included the game initially


this isnt the first time nintendo has offered dlc. the game is still a full package, the dlc is just a way to extend your experience if you want even more. its completely optional. if you dont want it, just dont get it. the content wouldnt have existed in the first place if it wasnt dlc


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh well. At this point I really am not surprised and don't care.


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm sorry, why do people presume that it's fine to do this, just because Sony and Microsoft are? This is unacceptable regardless who does it, and if this keeps going. I look forward to the day where games will be released in DLC packages(already is happening now with some).


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> I'm sorry, why do people presume that it's fine to do this, just because Sony and Microsoft are? This is unacceptable regardless who does it, and if this keeps going. I look forward to the day where games will be released in DLC pqckages(already is happening now with some).


you havent given any reason why its so "unacceptable"


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 14, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> this isnt the first time nintendo has offered dlc. the game is still a full package, the dlc is just a way to extend your experience if you want even more. its completely optional. if you dont want it, just dont get it. the content wouldnt have existed in the first place if it wasnt dlc


Nintendo's previous DLCs were perfectly fine, because they were just additional characters, or maps. This DLC however is not. There's a big difference.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Nintendo's previous DLCs were perfectly fine, because they were just additional characters, or maps. This DLC however is not. There's a big difference.


becaaaause? its additional content, too


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Nintendo's previous DLCs were perfectly fine, because they were just additional characters, or maps. This DLC however is not. There's a big difference.


Looks pretty optional to me. The base game comes with all of typical Zelda content and the story. The DLC is just additional shit. If you're a Zelda fan, I don't see why you wouldn't want to put $20 towards it. 

This isn't Telltale games shit. They're not locking the plot behind paywalls. This is all perfectly optional content for people who enjoyed the game and want to experience more. The whole purpose of DLC. 


Chary said:


> The first DLC pack for the game is set to launch this Summer, and will include a new *Hard Mode*, a *challenge*, and a new *in-game map feature*. The second pack will launch Holiday 2017 and will have a brand new *Story addition* and a new *dungeon*. Both the Switch and the Wii U will be getting these DLCs.​


----------



## netovsk (Feb 14, 2017)

Not even getting this for free, let alone $20


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Not even getting this for free, let alone $20



Then don't get the DLC?


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 14, 2017)

So this is essentially the "master quest"? After nearly a year of playing zelda, I'm fine with getting a master quest for 20 bucks.


----------



## Reecey (Feb 14, 2017)

Its called business, get used to it! Do you think then just because you see Zelda & Mario jumping around in a lovely bubbly world and a nice bright Nintendo logo in front of you makes you think that there a charity case? if you like it then buy it support the cause, if you don't then don't complain! moaning about the purchase price of $19.99 is a rip off to the end user is not going to get you it for free!!! anyway if you have a hacked wiiu you might just get that.... so yes don't complain I say.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Feb 14, 2017)

Buy this already pretty expensive game and here some $20 DLC in total if you were to buy BOTW with the DLC it will cost you around $79.99


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow, he is a jerk! It is expensive! He is after our money for the richness. JEEZ!


----------



## netovsk (Feb 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then don't get the DLC?


Then release full game?


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Nintendo's previous DLCs were perfectly fine, because they were just additional characters, or maps. This DLC however is not. There's a big difference.


Skyrim: Say you dont get Dawnguard. Does it stop you from getting the dragon scroll? Or even hinder your vampire experience when it only give you a buff and prevent you from experiencing hunger? Or is Miraak absorbing the dragons you killed beneficial to your quest?


----------



## wprpalmeida (Feb 14, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> So this is essentially the "master quest"? After nearly a year of playing zelda, I'm fine with getting a master quest for 20 bucks.



hopefully we'll see different dungeon layouts and item locations... but the name they used implies just more enemies with more HP imo


----------



## specht (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm not going to try to bash or defend this until we know more.  Additional story could be anything from a small side quest to something bigger setting up the next game.  And until we know what the dungeons in this game are like you can't really assign a value to a single dungeon.

Cave of Trials I don't mind being in DLC.  I have the wolf link Amiibo but still haven't done that TP HD thing.  Hard mode could be anything from Hero Mode in A Link Between Worlds to full on Master Quest.  And what kind of map feature is worth paying extra for?   That one really strikes me as odd.

Once we know more I might be fine with it and gladly pick it up like the Mario Kart 8 DLC.  But the timing and vagueness are making me wary.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 14, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Then release full game?



That I will take.


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 14, 2017)

lol @ the people who think this means BotW is incomplete all of a sudden, all of the notable conent is coming in the Holiday 2017 pack, it's not like they cut conent from the game, and the only exception is maybe the hard mode which still isn't coming until the summer, so just chill, if they cut it from the game you bet it would release in the spring.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 14, 2017)

Elrinth said:


> it would be cool if they actually did this. however it would need some kind of weird story to it... Like samus enters some kind of dimension rift or whatever and ends up in Hyrule  and defeating ganon opens the rift back to her world.
> I've played too much Project X Zone...


I've thought about a Zelda Metroid Crossover all my life, Samus ends up in Hyrule by traveling somehow to the past.... and Metroid are being released in ridiculous amounts all above earth (Hyrule is just a part of it) and Samus needs to kill whoever brought theme there, of course this would lead to the release of TWO different games, Zelda and Metroid games... different perspectives and facing different events... *0* but of course, Link will need the help of the Samus to kill both Ridley and Ganon... the Triforce will bless Samus Cannon xDDDD etc etc etc


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Still kind of a double standard though. Sony and MS doing it is okay, but Nintendo doing it is an unpardonable crime.


That is a good point. Maybe people saw Nintendo as their last bastion of what they perceive to be decency in marketing and business practices, and they're suddenly feeling betrayed by a turn which could be indicative of a new direction Nintendo will be permanently taking with their games, made all the more poignant after so much positive hype around both the new Zelda title and the Switch in general? I can't really say for sure; it's all just guesswork on my part, but at the least I can say that that's something that irks me even just a bit, at least on some level. The hate crowd against DLC has always been there, I feel, but it might be that the reason Nintendo is getting hit harder with DLC backlash than other companies have in the past is because people believed Nintendo to be "above" those kinds of practices. It also might be that people are becoming more and more unsettled by the idea of DLC the more publishers abuse the practice, and that the consumer crowd is just more tender to the idea of DLC abuse in general than they've been in the past.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Then release full game?



It's not okay for Nintendo to make DLC, but for Sony and MS?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 14, 2017)

20$?
Ok Nintendo, I supported you since the god damn NES. With those ripoff prices for a cartridge. I bleed my eyes with your Virtual boy and gimmick games that were priced like a small car.
I played through GB pokemon times when the game costed 6 months worth of my allowance.
I paid retarded prices for your controllers and all stupid shit that you put out with Wii.
I bought your damn overpriced 3ds on the launch day and bought a new 3ds because I believed you will actually release something for it.
But NO. I am not paying 20 f-kin dollars for something that should be included in the original game which will already cost a *SHITLOAD* of money.
Witcher 3, one of the most amazing, beautiful, complex and well done games I had the chance to play cost me 40$ on the day of the release. That is 20$ less than Zelda. And I wouldnt even be surprised if you say that, for optimal experience you need a pro controller....

And yes I am aware that Sony is doing same shit for some of their games. However I really didnt see this penis in the face coming from Nintendo...


PS: Witcher had all DLCs FREE if you purchased the original game. And they released 16 asswhooping 16 DLCs since release.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> $20 isnt all that much when you consider youre getting a new story and 2 dungeons as well as few other small things.




Hails naw. Here, I have a song for you: 

You buy the cart, you bought the game. Gaddammit.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Feb 14, 2017)

Well, I knew it was only a matter of time, Nintendo are effectively dead (to me)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 14, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> 20$?
> Ok Nintendo, I supported you since the god damn NES. With those ripoff prices for a cartridge. I bleed my eyes with your Virtual boy and gimmick games that were priced like a small car.
> I played through GB pokemon times when the game costed 6 months worth of my allowance.
> I paid retarded prices for your controllers and all stupid shit that you put out with Wii.
> ...


Do some research on the development process of a game, please. Most, if not all DLC come to light AFTER the original game had been completed (not released). The DLC development stages begin before the game is sent for release. They can't add it to the full game without pushing the release further back. Not just a couple of months.. And they'd have lost money due to it not being in the original base budget.


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 14, 2017)

Adding DLC to a finished product afterwards isn't that bad but locking Hard mode through a paywall is just shitty. That's not adding more features later but simply not putting it in now locking it with a paywall.


----------



## dronesplitter (Feb 14, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> its your own damn fault.
> you didn't buy their wiiu when they needed you too, you lost them market share and investors, now they have to resort to that shit that apparently works for everyone else.


Then make it free for us Wii U owners we deserve it


----------



## Justin20020 (Feb 14, 2017)

Lel, Tloz botw goty confirmed xD


----------



## MasterPanda (Feb 14, 2017)

It's not gonna be the end of the world .... 
Missing 3-5 Mini Dungeons and a bit of exposition IS NOT going to ruin the Game (with it's 120 Mini dungeons we get from the gitgo) 
At least they're not pulling a "Capcom" on us, hiding the TRUE Ending behind a paywall
(1hr additional post-"normal ending" gameplay with a better conclusion)


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 14, 2017)

Definitely not into the fact that it's day-one DLC, but the price is decent and I'm interested in that story expansion so... I'll be a sheep and buy it.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kikirini said:


> Definitely not into the fact that it's day-one DLC, but the price is decent and I'm interested in that story expansion so... I'll be a sheep and buy it.


Day one?


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 14, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Day one?


As in, it's DLC offered from the date the game releases.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kikirini said:


> As in, it's DLC offered from the date the game releases.


Is it not releasing in two parts, the earliest being Summer?


----------



## Qtis (Feb 14, 2017)

Meanwhile HumbleBundle is having a blast of a bundle for $30 including a bunch of interesting games :3

Seriously though I'll wait and see. Not expecting Witcher 3 grade DLC, but I may be surprised


----------



## THATISRIGHT (Feb 14, 2017)

How wonderful... really I was wondering what or which feature will definitely downgrade the whole LOZ BOTW experience. Nintendo, be cute and do do it. For the company's sake. (Yeah you, I was talking to you, you heard me).


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 14, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Is it not releasing in two parts, the earliest being Summer?


It adds content upon being purchased (the special treasure chests), so I'd call that day one DLC.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Do some research on the development process of a game, please. Most, if not all DLC come to light AFTER the original game had been completed (not released). The DLC development stages begin before the game is sent for release. They can't add it to the full game without pushing the release further back. Not just a couple of months.. And they'd have lost money due to it not being in the original base budget.


Jesus no wonder M$ and Sony is milking you people ...


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kikirini said:


> It adds content upon being purchased (the special treasure chests), so I'd call that day one DLC.


ah, yes, that part did slip by me.


----------



## MasterPanda (Feb 14, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Is it not releasing in two parts, the earliest being Summer?


You get some extras from buying that are available day one .... I think that counts!


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 14, 2017)

Qtis said:


> Meanwhile HumbleBundle is having a blast of a bundle for $30 including a bunch of interesting games :3
> 
> Seriously though I'll wait and see. Not expecting Witcher 3 grade DLC, but I may be surprised


yeah just bought that bundle actually


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 14, 2017)

*cough* http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-lege...-development-is-complete.460054/#post-7073837


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 14, 2017)

New day, nee thing to complain about, worst things is that people ask for dlc so that Nintendo gets with the times and once they do, they complain about it too, good thing the story one comes out at the end of the year, good amount of time to save up


----------



## elBenyo (Feb 14, 2017)

$20 for a game which every one before I wished had additional content? The best part about OoT 3D and Windwaker HD is the extra content and features, and that's all I ever want. A final tune-up and some farewell content updates are highly appreciated. Some people are so fucking jaded.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Because Nintendo is doing it. Which is taboo.
> 
> Apparently...



I don't think it's taboo. I just think people expect (strong word... maybe "would hope for" is more appropriate) better from Nintendo. Pimping out one of your biggest franchises is not cool.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 14, 2017)

Good price for a good game.
Nintendo always has had awesome DLC compared to say, Xbox 360. ( Skyrim DLC's are ripoffs!!!! )


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 14, 2017)

Damnit, Nintendo! You used to be cool.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 14, 2017)

So, before there was any DLC mentioned, people were totally fine and excited for Zelda. DLC mentioned, and all of a sudden people are up in arms like it ruined the game? I don't quite understand this attitude regarding something that is optional and separate from what people were excited for.

I think they gave us the short version of what the DLC includes, mentioning specific things that people can identify right off the bat, but I'd imagine there's more to it than just that. Like, having 1 new dungeon + new original story wouldn't simply plop the dungeon into existing territory with a backstory behind it, imo, but really be more than just that, like having a new area to explore around the dungeon, possibly towns, shrines, enemies, etc. I mean, a new original story is going to need content to back it up. We don't know the full details of what this encompasses.


----------



## netovsk (Feb 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's not okay for Nintendo to make DLC, but for Sony and MS?



Never said DLC was okay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Never said DLC was okay.



But people feel compelled that they have to get it? They don't.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Feb 14, 2017)

That's it...


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2017)

DLC is okay

Season passes are not okay

Announcing the DLC before the game is even out is not okay


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Feb 14, 2017)

bowser said:


> What the fuck. $20 is way too much.
> 
> Inb4 $20 to unlock Luigi in Super Mario Odyssey


Don't give them any ideas 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jax said:


> DLC is okay
> 
> Season passes are not okay
> 
> Announcing the DLC before the game is even out is not okay


Agreed,putting part of the story behind a paywall is a dick move.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 14, 2017)

Jax said:


> DLC is okay
> 
> Season passes are not okay
> 
> Announcing the DLC before the game is even out is not okay


because?



SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Agreed,putting part of the story behind a paywall is a dick move.


its a new original story, not part of the main story. of course it costs money. you dont work for free either, do you?


----------



## linuxares (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh noes... they make the game live a bit longer.... the DLC maybe isn't horse armor but more dungeons and stuff.... oh noes for more content!


----------



## kehkou (Feb 14, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> because?


I can only speak for the early thing. It is bad because it makes the game seem like it is being released incomplete; It's not, but it still gives off that aire.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2017)

omg...
*NO ONE FORCE YOU TO BUY IT, IF YOU DONT WANT TO PAY, DONT BUY IT THATS IT*


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> omg...
> *NO ONE FORCE YOU TO BUY IT, IF YOU DONT WANT TO PAY, DONT BUY IT THATS IT*


I do want it for free on the wii u. We deserve some reward for supporting Nintendo at its darkest times.


----------



## kehkou (Feb 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> omg...
> *NO ONE FORCE YOU TO BUY IT, IF YOU DONT WANT TO PAY, DONT BUY IT THATS IT*


Exactly! It's not like NUSgrabber isn't a thing!


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2017)

Yil said:


> I do want it for free on the wii u. We deserve some reward for supporting Nintendo at its darkest times.


true... wii u owner deserve something for supporting nintendo in its darkest time... something like... paying for a game?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 14, 2017)

heres to hoping switchy gets a freeshop so i can get that sweet juicy free dlc


----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

Not buying the dlc will not hinder the game in any way. And how many games actually force you to buy dlc yet praised so much. And 9 month for a dlc is reasonable.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 14, 2017)

I kinda feel bad and good about this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Yil (Feb 14, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I kinda feel bad and good about this.


Everyone have mixed feelings, some just tend to let the negative side take over


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh noes, 20 dollar dlc? How dare you Nintendo. How dare you add more to an already pretty big game. You bastards.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 14, 2017)

I take it you don't have to buy the DLC on launch day? I mean it's not impossible to afford this, especially when the content is releasing later in the year, essentially they're announcing it now to give people a pre-order window. This specific pre-order opportunity is more promising than the NES Classic and Switch, where pre-orders had the tendency to get cancelled. Plus it means more Zelda BOTW, bonus content, I expect that, rather than something really crucial hidden by a pay wall. So, I don't see the big deal. In contrast if one were to total all the DLC Smash 4 offered, I have a feeling it would be at least $50. So Nintendo has a track record of DLC, I'd be more shocked if Game Freak had DLC, which is totally not their MO.


----------



## nando (Feb 14, 2017)

i'll get the dlc on wii u


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 14, 2017)

Most people aren't mad about the extra story dlc that gets released later on but about locking features such as hard mode with a paywall. If you don't get mad about Nintendo locking these features wich def are cut from the game since they could easily be implemented through an update whatsoever then you are just 2 busy riding Nintendo's cock.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Feb 14, 2017)

cri


----------



## Xzi (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol, eight pages of whining like this is the first time anyone has ever seen DLC.  Seems reasonably priced as long as both DLC packs don't have ten minutes of content in them.  Just have to wait and see.


----------



## petethepug (Feb 14, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> its a good thing the game is coming with a new update


Maybe 
I highly doubt nintendo can stop Homebrew now for the Wii U.
Well maybe.


----------



## SANIC (Feb 14, 2017)

T


kumikochan said:


> Most people aren't mad about the extra story dlc that gets released later on but about locking features such as hard mode with a paywall. If you don't get mad about Nintendo locking these features wich def are cut from the game since they could easily be implemented through an update whatsoever then you are just 2 busy riding Nintendo's cock.


They aren't locking hardmode behind a paywall. There's going to be a second hard mode, probably with different dungeon layouts


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 14, 2017)

I see it as the main game being completely finished and has "gone gold" and the DLC that's coming in the summer and around the end of this year is being developed, atm.

Of course, I'll just wait for people to reply back at me and make me sit in a corner to think about my life.


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> T
> 
> They aren't locking hardmode behind a paywall. There's going to be a second hard mode, probably with different dungeon layouts


No they are locking hard mode behind a paywall. It doens't make it ok because there's already sort of a hard mode in the game and one is behind a paywall. It's easily a feature that could be implemented now so yeah it is locked behind a paywall. The point of DLC is adding story afterwards but not adding features. Features should always come out with updates and not offered as DLC wich is just shitty and scummy. Normally DLC comes as enrichment to the original story expanding the universe but adding features shouldn't be behind a locked paywall.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 14, 2017)

not sure if this is some sort of selft entitlement or just shitposting from people.

some people make it seem like if nintendo was their best friend and now is betraying them with dlc .


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't really care about DLC as long as it's extra and not mandatory for the story content. But new features? That's a bit harsh. So if I find the game too easy, I'll have to pay again to get a new feature... Not cool.


----------



## Garro (Feb 14, 2017)

I do agree the first DLC is kind of... meh, paying for a Hard Mode seems kind of a scam, but really happy about the second DLC. Like, I'll be able to revisit the game and play new content after a year.

Also are people just finding out how DLCs work? I don't remember this much whining on Mario Kart 8 or Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm buying it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2017)

Memes aside, this is fucking horrendous. Fuck you Nintendo.

O-oh wait guys it's ok when Nintendo does it I gotchu xdddd


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 15, 2017)

uuuu not interested on dlc-friendly games, will pass on this until a "full package" is released or the console is pirated


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Memes aside, this is fucking horrendous. Fuck you Nintendo.
> 
> O-oh wait guys it's ok when Nintendo does it I gotchu xdddd


No, it's pretty much ok when anybody does it at this point.  Would be different if it was EA or Ubisoft level of gouging, but $10 each for DLC packs that are bound to have at least a few hours of extra content is hardly "horrendous."


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> No, it's pretty much ok when anybody does it at this point.  Would be different if it was EA or Ubisoft level of gouging, but $10 each for DLC packs that are bound to have at least a few hours of extra content is hardly "horrendous."



If it was say 2006, Wii-era, such a DLC would be rather unappealing, but yeah, it's the norm for gaming these days, I think moreso with console gaming. Because this is such a highly anticipated game for me, I will cave in to this, otherwise I'd wait until a "Complete" edition or whatever comes out, which is how I approached Mortal Kombat XL and The Witcher 3. Who knows, maybe the "Hard" mode is set aside because the game is naturally difficult.


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> No, it's pretty much ok when anybody does it at this point.  Would be different if it was EA or Ubisoft level of gouging, but $10 each for DLC packs that are bound to have at least a few hours of extra content is hardly "horrendous."


It's a game that is already *10 euro* more expensive then Xbox, PS4 games on release plus it's a *FEATURE* ( *not story*) that you'll get on *LAUNCH DAY* but only if you pay for the *season pass*. A feature doesn't add more hours of gameplay enriching the game universe but is locked behind a paywall on *RELEASE* wich shouldn't be applauded 2 but seeing as it's Nintendo we'll just act like that didn't happen and continue on stroking their ego's. Seeing how many dislikes the video got means a lot of people agree that it's scummy. It's already over 10 000 dislikes.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Feb 15, 2017)

Nintendo could have included this DLC content in the original game, or as free feature patches or downloads later on, but instead it seems that they're going to opt for what permits them to gouge the most money out of consumers. The fact that people are defending this is disappointing, but not surprising.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> If it was say 2006, Wii-era, such a DLC would be rather unappealing, but yeah, it's the norm for gaming these days, I think moreso with console gaming. Because this is such a highly anticipated game for me, I will cave in to this, otherwise I'd wait until a "Complete" edition or whatever comes out, which is how I approached Mortal Kombat XL and The Witcher 3. Who knows, maybe the "Hard" mode is set aside because the game is naturally difficult.


Yeah, I've already saved more than $20 on my Amazon Prime pre-orders of Switch games alone, so it's really no skin off my back to put that toward DLC.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 15, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Nintendo could have included this DLC content in the original game, or as free feature patches or downloads later on, but instead it seems that they're going to opt for what permits them to gouge the most money out of consumers. The fact that people are defending this is disappointing, but not surprising.



I guess it depends on the person, but to say it's "disappointing" to defend this is a bit harsh I believe. I don't see this is as a big deal, if others do, fine, I hardly consider that disappointing too. If it was say $30 or even the price of a AAA game on release day, that is ridiculous. $20 to me isn't too much to me, but I guess you'll find that disappointing that I think that.

Oh and I have Prime as well, but I doubt I'll take advantage of the 20% off feature, I have other monetary obligations to tend to.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Just for a little perspective let's look at another recent release: For Honor.  $60 game + $40 season pass + in-game microtransactions.  Doesn't even really have any single-player content, either.  Nintendo still ain't no Ubisoft, and thank god for that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

i wake up to 9 pages?!


----------



## Sliter (Feb 15, 2017)

They should have told it after the game release, even this having a time to be released, or still on production, make it look like the actual game are incomplete.
Also, what a time we are getting at ... games are being more business than games itself :x





Spoiler: mini


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 15, 2017)

Sliter said:


> They should have told it after the game release, even this having a time to be released, or still on production, make it look like the actual game are incomplete.
> Also, what a time we are getting at ... games are being more business than games itself :x
> View attachment 78358


That image lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

the fire flower $19.99 !
the star $39.99 !!
1-ups $49.99 !!!
warp pipes $69.99 !!!!


----------



## Lacius (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you, Mocha CFW.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 15, 2017)

I can already see the future. I can't wait for Metroid Morph Ball DLC to get pass through all those levels. hahaha.

I can't believe Nintendo just joined in the DLC bandwagon. I don't mind cosmetics DLC but features like Hard-mode or more story should've been in the game in the first place. They just recently announced finishing the development of the game and now this. It's already in the game I assume. *sigh* I hope I'm wrong and this DLC comes at a whooping big ass download... a real content. Not just an unlock which should be free in the first place.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 15, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> I can already see the future. I can't wait for Metroid Morph Ball DLC to get pass through all those levels. hahaha.
> 
> I can't believe Nintendo just joined in the DLC bandwagon. I don't mind cosmetics DLC but features like Hard-mode or more story should've been in the game in the first place. *They just recently announced finishing the development of the game and now this. It's already in the game I assume*. *sigh* I hope I'm wrong and this DLC comes at a whooping big ass download... a real content. Not just an unlock which should be free in the first place.


>Two part DLC, one releases in summer and the next in the holiday. Game releases in a matter of weeks
>DLC is already included on the disk

Yeah I'm thinkin' there's probably a reason for that gap in time there


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Feb 15, 2017)

People are overreacting. I'd argue a bigger case of BS is Nintendo's pricing for all the Smash Bros. DLC with the inverse being true for Mario Kart 8. I hardly believe any of what's going on here is suddenly a valid reason to start pirating Nintendo's content, but given the community on this site it's not like most people needed an excuse in the first place.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

not to mention the Amiibo's *DLC IN A TOY*


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 15, 2017)

Piracy should not be an excuse for DLC. Amiibo DLC is cool though IMO. It's quite gimmicky but then again, I love toys at least for collection and nostalgia. I guess the days where a full content and the fun of unlocking more contents by playing the game are all behind us.

@TotalInsanity4
Yeah, hopefully it's a good chunk of content. We'll have just to wait and see. Let's just enjoy the game when it comes out.


----------



## Hiccup (Feb 15, 2017)

Now the game costs whatever you can find it for on eBay + $19.99.


----------



## Chary (Feb 15, 2017)

Holy cow, the amount of rage is unreal here. Has everyone been hiding under a couch for the last generation? Did everyone just stick with the Wii and never try another platform? Are we back in 2006 and I just fever dreamed the last 11 years? DLC is a thing now and forever, guys. Why is everyone in an uproar over _*more*_ Zelda?!

$10 per DLC pack isn't bad at all. The extra hard mode itself and challenge don't sound that appealing, all things considered. The Switch shirt is hilariously cheesy. But a whole new dungeon plus more story content? How does anyone think this is bad enough to boycott the game? Here's the good thing about DLC--It either lets companies add in extra content after release, or it allows them to tack on extra content that should have been in the initial release but were cut to time constraints. You're not obligated to buy it, you're not losing out on essential things without it. If you do want it, you get some little extra content.

It might be a bit overpriced, when you consider Fallout 4's season pass only cost players $50, yet gave triple or more of the assumed size of Zelda's DLC for a little more than double this price, but Nintendo has always been guilty of having higher-priced games in the long term. (Nintendo games rarely price drop) But this isn't Ubisoft "pay up to $500 in microtransations to get access to all treasure chests" level of insanity. Everyone's dropped their hype like a hot rock for this, and it honestly makes no sense.

If we really want to gouge Nintendo for DLC, then go after the amiibos, which hardly add content for $12.99, and even then you can argue for the tech, figure, and skin changes ingame, it's still worth it at that point. Otherwise, you're going to have to accept that Season Passes are a thing now, and this isn't the end of the world.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 15, 2017)

Chary said:


> Here's the good thing about DLC--It either lets companies add in extra content after release, or it allows them to tack on extra content that should have been in the initial release but were cut to time constraints.



Considering that Zelda BOTW was delayed for a long time, perhaps what's marketed as DLC, would've been in the final game if they had more time. Add on that this is probably Nintendo's most ambitious game to date, the delays indicate that they needed all the time in the world to work on this. That they finally have it done is worth celebrating, the extra content, now thinking about it, yeah. Considering that to me the March 3 date is so out of left field, I would've guessed this game be released during the Summer, which is when the first batch of the DLC comes.

I bought all the Smash 4 DLC, so, my perspective is a bit different. Mind you I ignored the Mii hats until I just had spare money to buy all of those. If I can stomach Smash 4 DLC, this Zelda stuff is really nothing. I did read a nice editorial on this, the negative opinion on it was more on the presentation and timing, not so much the content. Talking head (I can't pronounce nor spell his name, he produced the game), only 3 weeks or so before release day, things like this could've been explosive as an E3 presentation, which in Nintendo's case, a Direct during that time period, and since one DLC pack released in the Summer, there you go, people who've beaten the game by then, will have more to enjoy, and not wait long. So that could've been better, but the principle, I don't have much of an issue about it.

Quite the Valentine's Day, a lot of people rather be heated over this than, I don't know, go on a date with someone. Though who am I to judge, I watched a Bruce Lee movie today rather than do that, Way of the Dragon.


----------



## SANIC (Feb 15, 2017)

Chary said:


> Holy cow, the amount of rage is unreal here. Has everyone been hiding under a couch for the last generation? Did everyone just stick with the Wii and never try another platform? Are we back in 2006 and I just fever dreamed the last 11 years? DLC is a thing now and forever, guys. Why is everyone in an uproar over _*more*_ Zelda?!
> 
> $10 per DLC pack isn't bad at all. The extra hard mode itself and challenge don't sound that appealing, all things considered. The Switch shirt is hilariously cheesy. But a whole new dungeon plus more story content? How does anyone think this is bad enough to boycott the game? Here's the good thing about DLC--It either lets companies add in extra content after release, or it allows them to tack on extra content that should have been in the initial release but were cut to time constraints. You're not obligated to buy it, you're not losing out on essential things without it. If you do want it, you get some little extra content.
> 
> ...


^This. People are acting like toddlers because of the game "not being complete." It's EXTRA story content, NEW hard mode, NEW dungeons, and NEW trials. It isn't an incomplete game, it's extra.

URA ZELDA CONFIRME


----------



## Tigran (Feb 15, 2017)

I guess we should ALL HAIL THE MASTAH PC RACE! After all... they never have problems like this.... they obviously know how to this right!

Oh wait.. let's ignore all the expansion packs that PC games had... That yes.. Included story packs behind paywalls.

Or if you really remember your history, the buyable demo's back in the day that would then ask you to buy the full game at a specific point.


----------



## kiryu1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nothing gets me excited for a game when (paid) DLCs are announced before the game is launched, heck even the Switch is not yet launched..

Good job Nintendo!

Good thing I have a Wii U and I can just download the DLC over "that site".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

Chary said:


> Why is everyone in an uproar over _*more*_ Zelda?!


because they are charging for a harder mode when it should be unlocked freely like it's supposed to be!


----------



## kiryu1 (Feb 15, 2017)

bowser said:


> What the fuck. $20 is way too much.
> 
> Inb4 $20 to unlock Luigi in Super Mario Odyssey



more like final secret world flower for $20, world star for $25.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> -snip-



I wonder what would have happened if Resident Evil 7 has you paying $20 for Madhouse mode and like $10 for those banned footage DLCs and the upcoming Redfield DLC for $30.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> more like final secret world flower for $20, world star for $25.


sounds about right


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> more like final secret world flower for $20, world star for $25.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...









  *distant whistle*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

but none of that is a harder mode


----------



## DarkIrata (Feb 15, 2017)

What really annoys me, are the people who instantly say they pirate the Game / DLC. Sure i also downloaded some games, but only after it's out for a longer time.
God i wish they don't release the dlc's on the Wii U.


----------



## goldensun87 (Feb 15, 2017)

I hope Nintendo soon crashes and burns, and their games finally get assimilated into the PC/Android Master Races.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> but none of that is a harder mode


That was a preorder bonus for the lazy.


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 15, 2017)

It's still releasing a new mode on *release date.* Meaning if it's releasing on *March 3th* then it could easily be implemented in the game cartridge form or through an update. You Nintendo fanboys don't get it, nobody is raging about the extra story content wich is fine releasing that as DLC seeing that story isn't finished yet. Everybody is raging about the fact *hard mode being behind a paywall on march 3th !!!!!* There's no excuse for that seeing hard mode is already finished way before release. *Yeah it is considered cutting content from a game prior to release. *That's what everybody is angry about and not the story arc dlc so stop spinning it in that direction just to prove your point !


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

Nikki_swap said:


> That was a preorder bonus for the lazy.


no it's not it's not in the game UNLESS you have that DLC


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> no it's not it's not in the game UNLESS you have that DLC


It is in the game, its called 'madhouse', unless you think im talking about zelda.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

this is what happens when a ruthless Japanese businessman takes over as ceo. iwata would never have charged you for a harder mode.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> It's still releasing a new mode on *release date.* Meaning if it's releasing on *March 3th* then it could easily be implemented in the game cartridge form or through an update. You Nintendo fanboys don't get it, nobody is raging about the extra story content wich is fine releasing that as DLC seeing that story isn't finished yet. Everybody is raging about the fact *hard mode being behind a paywall on march 3th !!!!!* There's no excuse for that seeing hard mode is already finished way before release. *Yeah it is considered cutting content from a game prior to release. *That's what everybody is angry about and not the story arc dlc so stop spinning it in that direction just to prove your point !


DLC isn't coming out on release date, what are you talking about? One comes out in summer and the other at the end of the year. I think you need a new hoby.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is what happens when a ruthless Japanese businessman takes over as ceo. iwata would never have charged you for a harder mode.


We don't even know the details yet.  Could be an existing hard difficulty in the game and the DLC one is just an even harder mode.


----------



## kiryu1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nikki_swap said:


> -snip- *distant whistle*


wtf, and here I thought those extra episodes are free.  Cuz people said the next episodes/epilogue are free.


anyways, still putting hard mode and then some dungeons on paywall really breaks my heart, considering that a few days ago, news said that the development of BoTW is now complete.

Nintendo: Yeaaaah, development is complete but, were putting hard mode and some dungeons behind a paywall, because.. reasons.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> no it's not it's not in the game UNLESS you have that DLC


madhouse difficulty is in the disc on release, pre-order bonus just lets you unlock that without finishing the game


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> Nintendo: Yeaaaah, development is complete but, were putting hard mode and some dungeons behind a paywall, because.. reasons.


Because gee, nobody bought the DLC for Skyrim or Witcher 3, right?  There's nothing wrong with adding more content to an already 40+ hour game.  Especially if you price it right, and $20 is among the cheapest pricing for a season pass that I've ever seen.  FFS RE7 is like 10-12 hours on the high end, and they want $30 just to make it a respectable amount of content (in the future).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> madhouse difficulty


ZELDA HARD MODE IS NOT IN THE GAME UNLESS YOU HAVE THE DLC. were talking about zelda here fuck resident evil.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> ZELDA HARD MODE IS NOT IN THE GAME UNLESS YOU HAVE THE DLC


CONFIRMED?  IS YOUR DAD NINTENDO EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Because gee, nobody bought the DLC for Skyrim or Witcher 3, right?


but they didn't buy a fucking harder mode!


----------



## DarkIrata (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> but they didn't buy a fucking harder mode!


But you don't have to buy it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

it's the principal of it. it's showing you the path nintendo is taking now 1st mobile shit with micro$ and now THIS. what's next charging for power ups in mario odyssey?!


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> but they didn't buy a fucking harder mode!


Weird thing is that the thing says "a new hard mode" so that leaves me thinking.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> but they didn't buy a fucking harder mode!


You're right, there is no hard mode in Skyrim.  It's incredibly easy unless you mod it.  As for Zelda, correct me if I'm wrong, but no, a "hard mode" has not been commonly included in these games.  The game on "normal mode" can be hard anyway, and be made challenging by the player in any number of ways.  You can run straight for the end bosses without acquiring any equipment, and they do like 7 hearts per hit of damage.


----------



## kiryu1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> CONFIRMED?  IS YOUR DAD NINTENDO EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH?



dude chill with the caps haha



Xzi said:


> Because gee, nobody bought the DLC for Skyrim or Witcher 3, right?  There's nothing wrong with adding more content to an already 40+ hour game.  Especially if you price it right, and $20 is among the cheapest pricing for a season pass that I've ever seen.  FFS RE7 is like 10-12 hours on the high end, and they want $30 just to make it a respectable amount of content (in the future).



here hoping BoTW would be a great game and the upcoming DLC would justify it, like The Last of Us, or Witcher 3's expansion.



Bladexdsl said:


> ZELDA HARD MODE IS NOT IN THE GAME UNLESS YOU HAVE THE DLC. were talking about zelda here fuck resident evil.



yeah, it's disheartening that most games I encounter let's you choose hard mode from the start, whereas BoTW has a paywall for it..




edit: Yes I know DLCs are not mandatory and you are not forced to buy them, but hard mode on a paywall is a new low for Nintendo for me..


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 15, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Most people aren't mad about the extra story dlc that gets released later on but about locking features such as hard mode with a paywall. If you don't get mad about Nintendo locking these features wich def are cut from the game since they could easily be implemented through an update whatsoever then you are just 2 busy riding Nintendo's cock.


you dont know that though. their wording is very deliberate, it says "new hard mode" which to me implies that theres already one in the game


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> but hard mode on a paywall is a new low for me..



Thats not even close to anything capcom has done in the past 10 years.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 15, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> The point of DLC is adding story afterwards but not adding features. Features should always come out with updates and not offered as DLC wich is just shitty and scummy. Normally DLC comes as enrichment to the original story expanding the universe but adding features shouldn't be behind a locked paywall.



well, youre pretty wrong there


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's the principal of it. it's showing you the path nintendo is taking now 1st mobile shit with micro$ and now THIS. what's next charging for power ups in mario odyssey?!


Okay now you're definitely talking out your ass rather than thinking through these comments.  Nintendo's mobile games are extremely generous, I haven't spent a penny on PokeDuels or Fire Emblem Heroes, but I still have a ton of the rarest and best characters in both.  Beyond that, obviously their mobile IPs have nothing to do with full AAA 40 hour games like BotW.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> I haven't spent a penny on PokeDuels or Fire Emblem Heroes


you haven't but they're still THERE to buy


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> you haven't but they're still THERE to buy


So?  It's a free game.  I'd expect the option to buy something.  When purchases are never ever a _requirement_ to keep advancing, that's when it's a good free game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

than it shouldn't be a _requirement _to pay for a harder mode either.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> than it shouldn't be a _requirement _to pay for a harder mode either.


It's not a requirement.  I'm sure there will be plenty of people happy with just the 40+ hours of content in the base game who don't buy either DLC pack.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> than it shouldn't be a _requirement _to pay for a harder mode either.


I wonder how would people react if they realize they had to pay full prize for ocarina of time hard mode.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2017)

it's *POINTLESS *trying to reason with fanboyz!


----------



## Baoulettes (Feb 15, 2017)

unsure I will get it at first, as a zelda fan if I think the game deserve it I might get that dlc. 
I mean yeah hard mode are funny but nothing beat that three heart no refill challenge that all Zelda have ahah

So truly if the game is good (I haven't checked any video or anything to prevent spoiler), then I will get it 20e issn't deadly, that the price I spent on keys for rocket league, a things that is already in game for content that is in game ahah
Joking around I understand why peeps cry over it to be honest ^^'


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's *POINTLESS *trying to reason with fanboyz!


You have a double-standard when it comes to Nintendo that you aren't recognizing.  That's the problem.  A DLC season pass for *any other* new AAA game is going to be $30+, and people pay it without a second thought.  If nobody wants to pay well below-average prices for Nintendo quality content, then Nintendo quality content won't be around much longer.

On another note, here's some dope art for the new prepaid eShop cards.  It's $20, for this season pass and possibly also the price of yearly online: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/support/nintendo_eshop/posacard/aaaaa/index.html


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> You have a double-standard when it comes to Nintendo that you aren't recognizing.  That's the problem.  A DLC season pass for *any other* new AAA game is going to be $30+, and people pay it without a second thought.  If nobody wants to pay well below-average prices for Nintendo quality content, then Nintendo quality content won't be around much longer.



I read a sarcastic tweet about someone, who's a Zelda fan, can't believe that DLC is coming later in the year rather than waiting years for a new Zelda game, so bad. Again, sarcastic, but consider how infrequent Zelda games are, this is a bonus, there's nothing known about the game's difficulty, if there's hard mode included and thus this DLC will be "super hard" or something. Also, scrape a bit of money to break even or something, I would imagine that Zelda game wasn't made cheaply. I mean, it's spending $20 for what will possibly be 10 or more hours of content, for this year, rather than get nothing more and wait years for the next mainline Zelda game.

I admit to being a bit of a Nintendo fanboy, who actually has played very little Zelda, but I think my argument's well presented.


----------



## death360 (Feb 15, 2017)

Usually happens with most AAA games get used to it fangirlz


----------



## Arras (Feb 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> You're right, there is no hard mode in Skyrim.  It's incredibly easy unless you mod it.  As for Zelda, correct me if I'm wrong, but no, a "hard mode" has not been commonly included in these games.  The game on "normal mode" can be hard anyway, and be made challenging by the player in any number of ways.  You can run straight for the end bosses without acquiring any equipment, and they do like 7 hearts per hit of damage.


Don't Zelda games usually have a Hero Mode of some kind now? Although it's the cheapest way of making a game "hard" - it just multiplies what damage you take and limits healing options. Considering this is paid, I'd expect some far more significant overhauls in whatever this hard mode is going to be.

As for the price tag, it really depends on what the content is exactly and how much effort they put into it. If it's just lazy stuff like double damage hard mode and a new "dungeon" that's just an enemy gauntlet, that's pretty shitty, but then you can just not buy it. For the story DLC, it really depends on whether it's needed to make the game's story feel whole or more of a side thing. If it's the latter, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah...11 pages of (mostly) hatred. Time for something obvious that apparently HAS to be said:

The game isn't out yet.

Yes, like you, I'm all against DLC if developers go with the "drug dealer" approach, meaning devs that ship the game with just enough content to get you addicted, and then let you pay through the nose on things that should have been there in the first place.

Perhaps unlike most of you, I've played games that were good, lengthy, had plenty of content and customization within. It also had DLC, which was decently priced and well worth the money.


So...how about we wait until AFTER the game is released and reviewed before we damn nintendo for...well...working on a Zelda game ?


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 15, 2017)

bowser said:


> What the fuck. $20 is way too much.



$20 for two expansions and extra content. yeah, way too exspensive compared to other DLC's that cost $50 just for skins or extra FPS maps.

Nintendo does DLC right imo, I'll have no problem shelling out an extra $20 for what already looks to be a 100+ hour game.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not seeing the issue. Its not like this is content that is locked away on day 1, its being made long after the main content is completed.

Would you have preferred to get this game by the holiday season instead?


----------



## bowser (Feb 15, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> $20 for two expansions and extra content. yeah, way too exspensive compared to other DLC's that cost $50 just for skins or extra FPS maps.
> 
> Nintendo does DLC right imo, I'll have no problem shelling out an extra $20 for what already looks to be a 100+ hour game.





RemixDeluxe said:


> I'm not seeing the issue. Its not like this is content that is locked away on day 1, its being made long after the main content is completed.
> 
> Would you have preferred to get this game by the holiday season instead?


I think the problem is Nintendo jumped the gun and announced it too early. They should have waited for a while.

For example I didn't have issues with the Mario Kart 8 DLC. And the price also wasn't too bad. I remember most people were positive about it then.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 15, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I'm not seeing the issue. Its not like this is content that is locked away on day 1, its being made long after the main content is completed.



Actually, part of it is locked away on day 1, but the expansion content will be available later in the year.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 15, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> Actually, part of it is locked away on day 1, but the expansion content will be available later in the year.


Alright fair enough. But I stand by what I said about it being developed long after its release.

LoZ: Ocarina of Time is my most favorite game of all time and if you read the development on it the final game we got isnt even everything they wanted to do. I would of gladly paid for DLC just to have the completed vision of what the game was meant to be like.

Unicorn fountain, sword beams, Temple of Time dungeon, etc


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2017)

But this time Nintendo is doing it so they are criminals, but other companies can do it.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 15, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> LoZ: Ocarina of Time is my most favorite game of all time and if you read the development on it the final game we got isnt even everything they wanted to do. I would of gladly paid for DLC just to have the completed vision of what the game was meant to be like.



Exactly my thoughts too about OoT. I still play that game every few years because I love it so much. I can't say I would pay for DLC if they came out with it now for OoT, but back then I sure as hell would have.

I'm actually excited about BotW DLC, and it's pretty ridiculous for people to be surprised they're coming out with it even after Aonuma mentioned in basically every interview that "They didn't have time to put in everything they wanted to".


----------



## SANIC (Feb 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> because they are charging for a harder mode when it should be unlocked freely like it's supposed to be!


They're not charging for a normal hard mode, that's already in the game. They're charging for another hard mode on top of that


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 15, 2017)

SANIC said:


> They're not charging for a normal hard mode, that's already in the game. They're charging for another hard mode on top of that


You mean very hard mode?


----------



## SANIC (Feb 15, 2017)

donaldgx said:


> You mean very hard mode?


Yeah. Most likely like Master Quest and hard AI instead of "I deal twice the damage and you cant heal" hardmode


----------



## MushGuy (Feb 15, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> But this time Nintendo is doing it so they are criminals, but other companies can do it.


The third comment in this thread with the same strawman. If you have read the previous comments, you would have known that this is not the reason (the actual reason is because Nintendo is now doing it, *too*; no one is being singled out).

However, I do agree with Nintendo jumping the gun on DLC before releasing the game. They should have waited, instead, until the game is released and sells.


----------



## Obveron (Feb 15, 2017)

If the core game is 40 hours, and the DLC is an additional 40 hours, then I'm all for it.  Unfortunately, I expect it the core game and DLC will be far shorter.


----------



## Reecey (Feb 15, 2017)

Obveron said:


> If the core game is 40 hours, and the DLC is an additional 40 hours, then I'm all for it.  Unfortunately, I expect it the core game and DLC will be far shorter.


Actually the main developers have come forward and mentioned you can complete the game within 15 minutes of starting play and that is only if your a very skilled player and beating the main boss. Most players probably like you and me would have to play the game endless to get link to a suitable level to be able to beat the main boss so for most normal players the end would never happen and be totally out of reach, this is probably more aimed at those hardcore adult diaper wearer players that just haven't even got time to take a piss properly, let alone go to the actual toilet and do it!.

A video with an interview with Miyamoto & Aonuma, its actually quite interesting I watched it late last night!


----------



## flame1234 (Feb 15, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> But this time Nintendo is doing it so they are criminals, but other companies can do it.


I am pretty sure everyone doesn't like DLC no matter the company.

DLC would be fine, but it's not reasonably priced. Seems designed to increase revenue, and seems a very poor value across the board.

Hatsune Miku Project DIVA Future Tone is a rhythm game. The base game is free but it only has 2 songs. The "Future Tone Bundle" costs $54 and has 222 more songs, about $0.25 a song. The "Future Tone Season Pass" costs $25 and has 12 songs, about $2 a song. *It's not reasonably priced*.

I don't think the BotW DLC is reasonably priced either.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Great........
Another unfinished/extorting  game. Just what we need on starting day Nintendo. Oh and a shit lineup. Sounds like its gonna bomb now -_-
But to be fair before you all start raging at me, COD has been doing it for years, only they have like 2-3 map packs, at like $15+. Each.

I just don't think $20 is worth is just for an extra map and an extra difficulty.
Throw in like, a remastered 3D four swords and I'd be with it though


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2017)

Day 1 dlc, eh? Welp, Nintendo's finally gotten along with the times 


This ain't no different like when Crapcom released the end of Asura as paid DLC.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 15, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> I am pretty sure everyone doesn't like DLC no matter the company.
> 
> DLC would be fine, but it's not reasonably priced. Seems designed to increase revenue, and seems a very poor value across the board.
> 
> ...


the price is very reasonable actually (same with the project diva dlc).
"I am pretty sure everyone doesn't like DLC no matter the company." yeah, thats why the cod and bf dlcs sell like crazy, because everyone hates dlc right? youre actually in the minority here


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 15, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Day 1 dlc, eh? Welp, Nintendo's finally gotten along with the times
> 
> 
> This ain't no different like when Crapcom released the end of Asura as paid DLC.


There's the misconception. Asura's Wrath Final Story DLC was locked behind DLC despite being already on disc. That's a significant portion of the game locked behind a paywall.

BotW, on the other hand, is most likely already finished with its main game, story and all, and the expansion DLC is content being made after.

Tbh, all we can really do is wait and see when the game releases. Maybe people can look through the Wii U version to find out if a lot of content is really locked behind a paywall. Again, we can only wait and see. Still too early to judge the game or Nintendo.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 15, 2017)

LinkmstrYT said:


> look through the Wii U version to find out if a lot of content is really locked behind a paywall.


imagine wiiu version dosent even get the dlc


----------



## MushGuy (Feb 15, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> imagine wiiu version dosent even get the dlc


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 15, 2017)

I wonder if a GOTY edition will surface eventually?

I like collecting first party games and hate the fact DLC wouldn't be archived as a hard copy for future use.

I've had a sleep on it and if they create something amazing, something huge and worthwhile: like the Mario kart 8 DLC, then I'll be happy to buy into it.

I don't have a choice really if I want to experience everything BOTW will offer.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm fine with this. It's not like they're releasing 20 different DLC packs at a few dollars each that are nothing but new cosmetic items and other minor things, like a lot of games do these days. A $20 one-off payment for some bonus content isn't that bad, and I'm not even mad that it's not coming out on day 1, as it gives me a reason to start playing the game again a few months after I've beaten it, and it feels less like content that should have been included from the get go.


----------



## Steena (Feb 15, 2017)

QUOTE="WiiUBricker, post: 7096715, member: 217655"]Damn you mobile gaming. You are gonna pay for this![/QUOTE]
On the contrary, mobile players are getting their shit for free while core console players are the one paying all the bullshit taxes/seal of quality premium fees to fund their new future F2P model venue over there.


----------



## megabug7 (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't mind - more Zelda - and it will be a long time before we get another Zelda.

And I don't plan on getting a Switch until then, or when a new Metroid is released


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 15, 2017)

Steena said:


> On the contrary, mobile players are getting their shit for free while core console players are the one paying all the bullshit taxes/seal of quality premium fees to fund their new future F2P model venue over there.



They get their "shit" for free by playing casually over the course of X days to complete X missions to get X "payment system coins/gold/etc" to unlock X commodities. Console gamers buy games to play them through completion, and DLC is (99% of the time) optional just like the pay to win models on mobile.

WiiUBricker was just comparing them that Mobile made microtransactions a reality and console developers realized another way to make money.

Either way, developers put time into DLC, and the companies (aka the workers) need to be paid for that time. ProjectRed and Nintendo are honestly the only companies I see making worthwhile DLC for the price they charge for it. People can complain "Nintendo is charging me $20 for 3 extra chests on day 1, those should be free!". Yeah sure they could, but I think of them as a way to thank users for purchasing the DLC up front on day 1, and we're getting the other 2 (basically extra content and 1 expansion) throughout the year. Not too shabby.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

bowser said:


> It's people like you that encourages Nintendo to do this bullshit


I honestly dont care what you think. Im ok with DLC and before i get attacked for being a nintendo fanboy, im a pc gamer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Wow... ITT, a bunch of entitled brats.
> 
> Oh, they announced paid DLC before the game's release? Terrible. Oh, Nintendo is doing paid DLC? Alert the authorities!
> 
> To you tools saying "I'm gonna pirate it now". Really? Grow up.


Some of them really are a bunch of entitled brats.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sketchy1 said:


> imagine wiiu version dosent even get the dlc


it does.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, this game went gold like a month ago. So all this DLC is new stuff that is added on to the main game, some of you dumbasses need to do your research.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> ZELDA HARD MODE IS NOT IN THE GAME UNLESS YOU HAVE THE DLC. were talking about zelda here fuck resident evil.


And where does that baseless claim come from?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 16, 2017)

*reads article*
I bet when I scroll down everyone will be losing their fucking minds over a switch outfit and a season pass selling future content for cheaper if you invest now.
*scrolls down*
nailed it.

This is content created after the game is finished you inbred monkeys. Aside from likely some usable items, maybe some starter gear, and a shit outfit no one will use because it sounds like just some ugly advertisement clothing, you're just buying a season pass for future DLC that is being created post launch.
So many games do that these days i'd be SURPRISED if a Zelda like this didn't do it.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 16, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> *reads article*
> I bet when I scroll down everyone will be losing their fucking minds over a switch outfit and a season pass selling future content for cheaper if you invest now.
> *scrolls down*
> nailed it.
> ...



It's not a difficult concept to grasp.. Really.. But you can't fix stupid.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It's not a difficult concept to grasp.. Really.. But you can't fix stupid.


Indeed, but no point in not trying .


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 16, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Indeed, but no point in not trying .



I just wish people would read a book. Like I said before.. This isn't twenty years ago.. Nintendo also isn't ripping anybody off. There's just a bandwagon and idiots have to jump on it. If you don't agree with it you're a "fanboy". How does that make ANY sense.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I just wish people would read a book. Like I said before.. This isn't twenty years ago.. Nintendo also isn't ripping anybody off. There's just a bandwagon and idiots have to jump on it. If you don't agree with it you're a "fanboy". How does that make ANY sense.


Exactly.
If I support something that doesnt instantly make me a fanboy.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 16, 2017)

The ironic thing is it's usually Nintenyearolds being entitled dipshits. The rest of us are just like "oh yeah a season pass for content they create after the release of this feature complete game. Cool."
Meanwhile Nintendo fanboys are screaming "DOWN WITH NINTENDO, GIVE US FREE CONTENT NOW OR GIVE US YOUR HEADS. WE DON'T WANT YOUR FILTHY PAID developed after release and completely legitimate CONTENT!"

Also since I didn't mention it, the 'hard mode' is perfectly valid as DLC depending on what it actually means. If it's just more HP and damage for monsters then ehh, that's a bit odd to add as DLC because it's arguable they could pretty easily push that out. So I would question Nintendo if that were the case.
If it involves changing loot locations, or enemy locations, or any number of more in depth changes...that requires a lot of goddamn work, the game is gigantic. It just went gold recently. So there's no real way they would've had time to add a hard mode of that caliber. Given how they treated something like OOT Master Quest, i'd assume it isn't a simple damage and HP value tweak.
Actually I just watched the announcement video and they are also adding some content with the DLC. A new trial and whatever the hell a 'map feature is'.
Given how cheap the price is, it seems like most of the value will come from the DLC pack 2 which is actual content developed between now and december 2017 ish.

The more I looked into it the more I wondered how anyone could actually have been outraged by this announcement.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I just wish people would read a book. Like I said before.. This isn't twenty years ago.. Nintendo also isn't ripping anybody off. There's just a bandwagon and idiots have to jump on it. If you don't agree with it you're a "fanboy". How does that make ANY sense.


Its a lot like games actually, most notably when I see someone I know play something like call of duty:

If I'm just too good, and at the top of the list, I'm a hacker.
If I'm anywhere near the bottom, I'm a noob and should just quit.

10/10 Logic nowadays is just too real


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 16, 2017)

saw it on youtube. MAD see it again a day later here on temp STILL MAD!


----------



## 3DSPoet (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh, why not...

I think the problem is not with the DLC itself, but with the labeling....

DLC *SHOULD* be a bunch of useless accessories and outfits or maybe cosmetic trinkets that do interesting, but basically useless things...  The Pay To Win model is absurd..  (though I don't see this being the case with these items).

While the DLC may include additional areas, missions, etc...it should NOT be part of or required for the main game.  

Game expansions should NOT be labeled as DLC.  Blizzard *used* to understand this with the Expansions for Warcraft 2, StarCraft and Warcraft 3


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2017)

3DSPoet said:


> Oh, why not...
> 
> I think the problem is not with the DLC itself, but with the labeling....
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## AdamFX990 (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh dear. This seems like a poorly thought out decision. This could quickly go from the next Super Mario 64 to the next No Man's Sky.


----------



## geodeath (Feb 16, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Because Nintendo is doing it. Which is taboo.
> 
> 
> Apparently...



Just because the rest do it, it does not mean it is right or ok. I am sure a big percentage of Nintendo fans, are Nintendo fans because of Nintendo things. And one of these Nintendo things was that they were not milking the cow as much as the competition when it came to season passes, DLC's and other crap like fremium and pay to play. Seems that Nintendo decided to jump on the bandwagon along with the others now. Another Nintendo quality going down the drain for many people including me. Just because you do not think it is bad, it does not mean we all feel the same way.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Meteor7 said:


> That is a good point. Maybe people saw Nintendo as their last bastion of what they perceive to be decency in marketing and business practices, and they're suddenly feeling betrayed by a turn which could be indicative of a new direction Nintendo will be permanently taking with their games, made all the more poignant after so much positive hype around both the new Zelda title and the Switch in general? I can't really say for sure; it's all just guesswork on my part, but at the least I can say that that's something that irks me even just a bit, at least on some level. The hate crowd against DLC has always been there, I feel, but it might be that the reason Nintendo is getting hit harder with DLC backlash than other companies have in the past is because people believed Nintendo to be "above" those kinds of practices. It also might be that people are becoming more and more unsettled by the idea of DLC the more publishers abuse the practice, and that the consumer crowd is just more tender to the idea of DLC abuse in general than they've been in the past.



Exactly this. Nintendo has always been the last one to defend "true" gaming values, with the rest jumping on every dollar making decision they could possibly do. Now Nintendo is not all that different anymore. They will offer the same "kind" of offerings with the competition but much worse, in pretty much every aspect now. Online? Membership perks? blah blah blah...

Also, the reason i hate DLC with a passion is retro gaming. Try finding that DLC 20 years from now, if you still want to play the switch version of BOTW, when servers shut down. Unless you buy a "new" package that includes it, you are screwed. Not happening with my Snes and N64 collection.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

geodeath said:


> What has Nintendo become? They now copy all of the
> 
> 
> Just because the rest do it, it does not mean it is right or ok. I am sure a big percentage of Nintendo fans, are Nintendo fans because of Nintendo things. And one of these Nintendo things was that they were not milking the cow as much as the competition when it came to season passes, DLC's and other crap like fremium and pay to play. Seems that Nintendo decided to jump on the bandwagon along with the others now. Another Nintendo quality going down the drain for many people including me. Just because you do not think it is bad, it does not mean we all feel the same way.
> ...



Thats why you download it onto a flash drive.

This game is already complete, it went gold a fucking month ago.
Why would they release DLC 9 months after release if it was on the disc?

I've never met such entitled brats.

Edit: So you dont want to pay extra for additional content to your favourite game revitalising the game? Thats your decision.

Nintendo aren't hiding anything on the cart/disc. End of story.

Nintendo aren't doing anything wrong in my eyes. What they just stated was:
"Hey you know that *game we completed a month ago*? If you pay us £17.99 we'll give you some more content for the game we are developing"

If it were on the disc it would be a different issue.

I really dont understand the hate, do you entitled/poor ass people want everything to be free? Nintendo are a business.


----------



## geodeath (Feb 16, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Thats why you download it onto a flash drive.
> 
> This game is already complete, it went gold a fucking month ago.
> Why would they release DLC 9 months after release if it was on the disc?
> ...



Name calling is not going to get your argument anywhere. Drop it. I like my games online-free, dlc free and i like to have everything on disc. Are they going to release a GOTY package with everything included? That is ok with me. DLC for DLC's sake to monetize just a bit more is my problem. Also, i do not want to have flash drives with DLCS of 20 consoles in the future, i like my games *packaged* and without any paywalls or internet gates, or logins to enable "this" or "that".

I do not care if they want to sell more things after the development is done, that is their decision. But make a BLOODY physical release too, not all gamers are the same. I enjoy my games as i do my books, i want to preserve them and keep them in a shelf.

Yes, Nintendo is a business but they are making the one wrong decision after the other, non stop, this time around. DLC's are fine with me, as long as there is also a physical release at some point and as long as THEY ARE COMPLETELY different and NOT packaged in the disc. (the idea that they are not on the disc has to be confirmed first). Digital distribution is a novel idea, but i still remember how long it took to setup my WiiU the first day and the few times i ever turned my xbox one on, i had to wait maybe 1 hour before i did anything. What happened to add on discs? What happened to new episodes?

We are not brats/stupid/poor as you think. I dropped more than 10x the money they are asking for the dlc plus the cost of a switch and zelda on retro games this month alone. I am not poor. I just do not like poor decisions and Nintendo copying the bullshit of other companies. If Nintendo becomes sony & ms, what reason is left for Nintendo to be Nintendo?

If Nintendo wants our money, they can do it in many good ways. Personally, i NEVER buy DLCs and season passes. If they plan on releasing a "complete" package at some point, cool, i will grab that, eventually. But knowing NOW, i will not buy the day 1 release. Why would i prefer to pay the same amount of money, for a digital file, that i have to PRESERVE MYSELF forever and not buying something physical that includes the functionality?

It is me that cannot understand all the fun and joy over the announcement of DLC's even before the game is announced. Do it after a year, fine. Season passes are the worst thing ever invented. They might work well with games that share the online-only mantra like COD etc but for something like Zelda its dumb.


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 16, 2017)

geodeath said:


> Name calling is not going to get your argument anywhere.


At the very least, I think this is something we can all get behind. No-one's ever going to be convinced of another's rationale by being antagonized or labeled.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

@geodeath the name calling wasnt aimed at you, i was a bit ambiguous on who i was name calling.


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 16, 2017)

inb4 legendary Armor and 320k gold for 70$ Iap


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

geodeath said:


> Name calling is not going to get your argument anywhere. Drop it. I like my games online-free, dlc free and i like to have everything on disc. Are they going to release a GOTY package with everything included? That is ok with me. DLC for DLC's sake to monetize just a bit more is my problem. Also, i do not want to have flash drives with DLCS of 20 consoles in the future, i like my games *packaged* and without any paywalls or internet gates, or logins to enable "this" or "that".
> 
> I do not care if they want to sell more things after the development is done, that is their decision. But make a BLOODY physical release too, not all gamers are the same. I enjoy my games as i do my books, i want to preserve them and keep them in a shelf.
> 
> ...



Maybe its because your a console gamer but digital releases are inevitable.

We know it isnt on the disc based on the fact the DLC is taking so long to be made. It's known as deduction.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 16, 2017)

Hyrule warriors did DLC.

MK8 did DLC.

Splatoon... Didn't need to!

I still don't favour DLC.... But as long as it isn't "DISC LOCKED content" and is actually additional (to the original game files) and substantial, it's ZELDA!! I got to...


----------



## Minox (Feb 16, 2017)

Good job Nintendo. Not only did you manage to make your device seem so much less interesting due to your pricing schemes, but now you're even going out of your way to announce DLC for a game that isn't even out yet? Good fucking job.


----------



## EllioneDHunter (Feb 16, 2017)

I have no strong feelings one way or the other


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 16, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Maybe its because your a console gamer but digital releases are inevitable.
> 
> We know it isnt on the disc based on the fact the DLC is taking so long to be made. It's known as deduction.



Not to mention game updates. Those are also inevitable, and as of late publishers are realizing small things like skins and other enhancements don't merit a DLC, and are packing them into an update as well. Physical releases of first print are usually more valuable than the GOTY or Gold edition releases anyway, so for guys that like physical (like me and geodeath) it really shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Feb 16, 2017)

20€ for two dungeons and a side-quest.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2017)

EllioneDHunter said:


> I have no strong feelings one way or the other


stop being so neutral ;P



Minox said:


> but now you're even going out of your way to announce DLC for a game that isn't even out yet? Good fucking job.


what difference does it make when they announce the dlc?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

EmanueleBGN said:


> 20€ for two dungeons and a side-quest.


not a side quest, an additional story.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2017)

Taking all the bads from the conventional consoles and nothing good.
Good job nintendo.
I see your attitude just switch'd


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 16, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Taking all the bads from the conventional consoles and nothing good.
> Good job nintendo.
> I see your attitude just switch'd


Ah these comments.

What so bad about adding content to a game?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This video perfectly represents my views:


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Ah these comments.
> 
> What so bad about adding content to a game?


Look at the conventional gaming industry (xb, ps). Pros- (arguably) good hardware, vast 3rd party support. Cons- paid content, in app purchases, paywalls, paid online. Nintendo in previews gens took another route- one- time payment for a whole game, weak specs and (almost) no 3rd parties. Now with the switch it looks like they took all the bad things from the conventional consoles- paid online, dlc, but nothung good- still bad hardware, weak 3rd party support. Like, looks like cheap tricks to me


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 16, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Ah these comments.
> 
> What so bad about adding content to a game?
> 
> ...


>Shitty click bait video from a shitty click bait YouTuber 
>Your argument is invalid kappa


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Look at the conventional gaming industry (xb, ps). Pros- (arguably) good hardware, vast 3rd party support. Cons- paid content, in app purchases, paywalls, paid online. Nintendo in previews gens took another route- one- time payment for a whole game, weak specs and (almost) no 3rd parties. Now with the switch it looks like they took all the bad things from the conventional consoles- paid online, dlc, but nothung good- still bad hardware, weak 3rd party support. Like, looks like cheap tricks to me


assuming that additional content is bad, which it isnt


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Feb 16, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> not a side quest, an additional story.


This "story" adds only one more dungeon - so, it's a side-quest


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 16, 2017)

Well to be honest, you all have 1 year to complain and save up. Since there is no need to buy it day one (the dlc).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> assuming that additional content is bad, which it isnt


So, ah, what was your point? Gay tony for gta iv wasnt bad either, its just the fact they sell you a game with certain parts that cost like another game...


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2017)

natanelho said:


> its just the fact they sell you a game with certain parts that cost like another game...


well, youre wrong again


----------



## Salfay (Feb 16, 2017)

SERIOUSLY ???!!!

Nintendo, i LOVE your games, i've defended you:

- "The Switch cost 300 euros without accessories": OK, it's just a regular price for a new console
- "You have to pay to play online": It is.... nothing if they have good servers and low price
- "A few line-up": I only need BotW

But, NO  I CAN'T DEFEND DLC IN ZELDA !!!!!!
It is decided: i'll hack the games on Wii U: they are insulting all fans !


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2017)

Salfay said:


> But, NO  I CAN'T DEFEND DLC IN ZELDA !!!!!!
> It is decided: i'll hack the games on Wii U: they are insulting all fans !


because?


----------



## Salfay (Feb 16, 2017)

Because, i think that Nintendo shoud not force players to pay in order to have a part of the story.
I am a huge fan of Zelda: i like its story, its universe. I pay my game to discover them, but having to pay to have a part of the story (and a hard mode) is just dumb.

Looks like they are starting to become like others developers that sold incomplete games...


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2017)

Salfay said:


> Because, i think that Nintendo shoud not force players to pay in order to have a part of the story.
> I am a huge fan of Zelda: i like its story, its universe. I pay my game to discover them, but having to pay to have a part of the story (and a hard mode) is just dumb.
> 
> Looks like they are starting to become like others developers that sold incomplete games...


its not part of the story, its a different story. and no one is forcing you to buy it


----------



## Salfay (Feb 16, 2017)

I know, but in my mind, what makes Nintendo different is that they dont force you to pay more to have more. You pay ONE time and you get the entire game and free addons if they exist (Splatoon for exemple).

It is sad they are doing it.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2017)

Salfay said:


> I know, but in my mind, what makes Nintendo different is that they dont force you to pay more to have more. You pay ONE time and you get the entire game and free addons if they exist (Splatoon for exemple).
> 
> It is sad they are doing it.


they already did it before with mario kart and smash bros for example, and everyone liked those dlcs


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 16, 2017)

Salfay said:


> I know, but in my mind, what makes Nintendo different is that they dont force you to pay more to have more. You pay ONE time and you get the entire game and free addons if they exist (Splatoon for exemple).



If you have a Wii U then you should know that SSB and MK8 had paid DLC.... It wasn't bad DLC either, it was well worth the $15 or so dollars for it all. What's to say the would do the Zelda franchise wrong? You're joining the "All consoles and publishers have DLC, but NINTENDO IS DOING NOW TOO! *THROWS DESK*" crowd.


----------



## Salfay (Feb 16, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> If you have a Wii U then you should know that SSB and MK8 had paid DLC.... It wasn't bad DLC either, it was well worth the $15 or so dollars for it all. What's to say the would do the Zelda franchise wrong? You're joining the "All consoles and publishers have DLC, but NINTENDO IS DOING NOW TOO! *THROWS DESK*" crowd.



I didn't think about these DLC, I must admit.
I am a little more calm now.

It is just i am really afraid they make things like: "You like these part of the game, pay 10 euros to get more".
Let's just hope they will be like Mario or FE DLC...


----------



## EllioneDHunter (Feb 16, 2017)

Salfay said:


> FE DLC...


Lucina DLC/mods when?


----------



## Salfay (Feb 16, 2017)

Calm down, I was talking about FE Revelation xD


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 16, 2017)

Salfay said:


> Calm down, I was talking about FE Revelation xD


FE:  fates had crapton of paid doc, and some of them expand the story, you never seen anyone complaining about those because you can get them for free :^)


----------



## Obveron (Feb 16, 2017)

How else was Nintendo gonna sell their online service, if their best games are offline?
We'll hear soon that the next Mario game needs online services to run.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 16, 2017)

Obveron said:


> How else was Nintendo gonna sell their online service, if their best games are offline?
> We'll hear soon that the next Mario game needs online services to run.


Someone doesn't understand what "online services" means


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2017)

Salfay said:


> Because, i think that Nintendo shoud not force players to pay in order to have a part of the story.
> I am a huge fan of Zelda: i like its story, its universe. I pay my game to discover them, but having to pay to have a part of the story (and a hard mode) is just dumb.
> 
> Looks like they are starting to become like others developers that sold incomplete games...



So you'd rather it just not exist?
Because the game is already feature complete.

What they're selling is developed after the game has been completed, thus it wouldn't exist otherwise you fucking idiot. They're obviously not selling the ending of the game. It's likely just filler story they want to explore more of to enrich the players knowledge.

You trying to to justify stealing their hard work is pathetic. You object by not buying or playing the content, not stealing it. You're not taking any sort of moral highground, you're just misguided and proving nothing.


----------



## kiryu1 (Feb 17, 2017)

with all this DLCs being announced before launch.  I hope Nintendo doesn't pull an an Asura's Wrath and keep the best/true/most dramatic ending from a paywall..


----------



## Steena (Feb 17, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> Either way, developers put time into DLC, and the companies (aka the workers) need to be paid for that time.


Let me know what your feelings are when the DLC releases and it does not infact contain a third of the new content the base game has. Infact, it won't even be a 1/20th.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2017)

Steena said:


> Let me know what your feelings are when the DLC releases and it does not infact contain a third of the new content the base game has. Infact, it won't even be a 1/20th.



Then don't buy it, you dumb monkey. It's optional. Guaranteed anyone buying it will be because they love the game and want more. If I play and enjoy the game for 100 hours, then $20 for hard mode and some hours more content is more than worth it.

I always find it funny when people object to content creation because they're too cheap to buy it.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 17, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Then don't buy it, you dumb monkey. It's optional. Guaranteed anyone buying it will be because they love the game and want more. If I play and enjoy the game for 100 hours, then $20 for hard mode and some hours more content is more than worth it.
> 
> I always find it funny when people object to content creation because they're too cheap to buy it.


Yeah, it's nothing like Namco Bandai where they charge 3 dollars per outfit, totaling up the 200 dollars (if you want all dlc that is)


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 17, 2017)

as long it doesn't put the true ending on some sort paywall like EA/squenix, maybe it's ok. but damn nintendo, this is disappointing.


----------



## Obveron (Feb 17, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Someone doesn't understand what "online services" means


Who?


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 17, 2017)

Obveron said:


> Who?


you


----------



## Steena (Feb 17, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Then don't buy it, you dumb monkey. It's optional. Guaranteed anyone buying it will be because they love the game and want more. If I play and enjoy the game for 100 hours, then $20 for hard mode and some hours more content is more than worth it.


Having skewed pricing as a standard is dangerous because where do you draw the line? What system do you use to judge the worth of a DLC? There is none. Besides, why have it skewed in the first place? What purpose does it serve you other than baiting you?
Because if you make it an arbitrary fanboy loyalty competition, the next guy (belonging in the next tier in rabid fanboyism that comes after yours) will tell you what you told me if that same content costed $100. And if the standard bumps up, you are cut out of getting any DLC because people accept even more skewed prices for no sensible reason. Which is already the case now as you literally rationalized paying for more than something is worth while calling others dumb.

Can I skip it? I already do because DLC prices are fucked everywhere; I never buy DLC and only get legitimate full expansions. Is it a good thing that there is an exploitative, arbitrary non-standard where companies make up random jacked prices completely detached from the actual required effort to fuck over a returning consumer whenever it comes to DLC? Well, you do seem to be happy to pay an arbitrary retard tax for the sake of "love", so go you.


Hells Malice said:


> I always find it funny when people object to content creation because they're too cheap to buy it.


You got too many amiibo statuines covering your screen there; if you could clearly see the post, you'd have seen that the complaint was about the unfair price comparison, not the creation of additional content itself.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 17, 2017)

Steena said:


> What system do you use to judge the worth of a DLC?


Probably the same metric that the person uses to decide whether literally anything else is worth buying


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 18, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Look at the conventional gaming industry (xb, ps). Pros- (arguably) good hardware, vast 3rd party support. Cons- paid content, in app purchases, paywalls, paid online. Nintendo in previews gens took another route- one- time payment for a whole game, weak specs and (almost) no 3rd parties. Now with the switch it looks like they took all the bad things from the conventional consoles- paid online, dlc, but nothung good- still bad hardware, weak 3rd party support. Like, looks like cheap tricks to me


How is it bad hardware? Its specs match the xbox ones. You are making an argument out of ignorance.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EmanueleBGN said:


> This "story" adds only one more dungeon - so, it's a side-quest


How is one more dungeon a side quest? You and many others are making arguments out of ignorance.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



natanelho said:


> Look at the conventional gaming industry (xb, ps). Pros- (arguably) good hardware, vast 3rd party support. Cons- paid content, in app purchases, paywalls, paid online. Nintendo in previews gens took another route- one- time payment for a whole game, weak specs and (almost) no 3rd parties. Now with the switch it looks like they took all the bad things from the conventional consoles- paid online, dlc, but nothung good- still bad hardware, weak 3rd party support. Like, looks like cheap tricks to me


Paid online is the way of the industry deal with it if youre seriously worried paying $25 im guessing youre a child?
DLC adds content to an already full game look at witcher 3 and then the blood and wine DLC.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> How is it bad hardware? Its specs match the xbox ones. You are making an argument out of ignorance.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


In what aspect exactly it matches the xb1? Memory? Ram? Cpu? No, non of the above. And of course, not the gpu. Please, dont say things you dont know. You cant build portable xb1- it generates too much heat and needs too much power.
Also I am a part-time pc gamer. Why should I ever bother with paying for online? Its (xb live...) not going to the game devs/ servers, its just sony/ms making money for nothing. Why I have to pay to watch yt on my xb360 (yes, I own one, dont ask why)? It doesnt hav e   anything to do with me being child or not. (Btw i aint, but call me whatever u want if that pleases you). I as a college student dont have enough money to pay for such stupid things, but that isnt the point- if you had to pay 4 cents to pass in some street each time- would you pass there? Doesnt it sound rediculous? Then why pay for online services which are useless? Also as they mentioned- "you might need also to pay another subscription fee for some services" - Im not making this up. Thats just STUPID...

Btw one proof that its not even compareable with xb1- they ported fifa from ps3/xb360 version rather then porting from xb1. I guess that this is due to it being a lot closer to it spec-wise.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 19, 2017)

natanelho said:


> In what aspect exactly it matches the xb1? Memory? Ram? Cpu? No, non of the above. And of course, not the gpu. Please, dont say things you dont know. You cant build portable xb1- it generates too much heat and needs too much power.
> Also I am a part-time pc gamer. Why should I ever bother with paying for online? Its (xb live...) not going to the game devs/ servers, its just sony/ms making money for nothing. Why I have to pay to watch yt on my xb360 (yes, I own one, dont ask why)? It doesnt hav e   anything to do with me being child or not. (Btw i aint, but call me whatever u want if that pleases you). I as a college student dont have enough money to pay for such stupid things, but that isnt the point- if you had to pay 4 cents to pass in some street each time- would you pass there? Doesnt it sound rediculous? Then why pay for online services which are useless? Also as they mentioned- "you might need also to pay another subscription fee for some services" - Im not making this up. Thats just STUPID...
> 
> Btw one proof that its not even compareable with xb1- they ported fifa from ps3/xb360 version rather then porting from xb1. I guess that this is due to it being a lot closer to it spec-wise.


Cpu-wise it matches PS4.
GPU-wise it matches XBONE
RAM-wise it is close to the amount PS4 uses.
You obviously know nothing about tech, seems someone is stuck in 2006, your knowledge is lacking.
Once again proving youre a kid "Why do I have to pay for anything?"


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 19, 2017)

"Part-time PC gamer" lol


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 19, 2017)

Heaven forbid a developer wants to add more content to their games. You guys act so FUCKING entitled like it's the end of the world. Get a job. It's only 20 dollars. You don't have to buy it if you don't want to. Game is already complete and it's HUGE. Stop acting like Nintendo is EA, cause frankly they're not. Nintendo makes quality games, EA simply publishes.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Cpu-wise it matches PS4.
> GPU-wise it matches XBONE
> RAM-wise it is close to the amount PS4 uses.
> You obviously know nothing about tech, seems someone is stuck in 2006, your knowledge is lacking.
> Once again proving youre a kid "Why do I have to pay for anything?"


Why do you think that its matches with xb1 or ps4 on any category? What are your sources? We know that it runs on arm processor, which is a smartphone processor. And dont ypu dare to say that ANY smartphone (at  least the common ones) could even BARELY match the ps4.... the developers already said that its a really weak hardware and lots of them wont even bother downscaling their games to such low specs (titanfall for example). 
IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO THAT SUGESTS THAT IT COULD MATCH THE PS4, PLEASE, SHARE IT WITH ME. And btw Im all for paying for games vs. Free to play titles, im just against gaming companies grabbing money for nothing. You arent a Real man just because you pay twenty something bucks a year for nothing... please stop being fanboy, that makes you look stupid... the more we will be angry for bad products, the better they will be next time. And again, not only kids dont have money, how much kid- homeles'es you have seen compared to adults?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 20, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Why do you think that its matches with xb1 or ps4 on any category? What are your sources? We know that it runs on arm processor, which is a smartphone processor. And dont ypu dare to say that ANY smartphone (at  least the common ones) could even BARELY match the ps4.... the developers already said that its a really weak hardware and lots of them wont even bother downscaling their games to such low specs (titanfall for example).
> IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO THAT SUGESTS THAT IT COULD MATCH THE PS4, PLEASE, SHARE IT WITH ME. And btw Im all for paying for games vs. Free to play titles, im just against gaming companies grabbing money for nothing. You arent a Real man just because you pay twenty something bucks a year for nothing... please stop being fanboy, that makes you look stupid... the more we will be angry for bad products, the better they will be next time. And again, not only kids dont have money, how much kid- homeles'es you have seen compared to adults?


ARM is more efficient than x86 and the X1 (or X1.5 as people have been calling this) is a few generations newer than the hardware in either of the current consoles


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 20, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Why do you think that its matches with xb1 or ps4 on any category? What are your sources?



Sauce:
https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...itch_soc_clock_speed_and_architecture_leaked/

The Reddit community did some conversion numbers between the XBONE's AMD architecture and the Switch's Nvidia and found the switch to be about 90% as powerful as an XBONE. I can't find the source on the conversion, may have been deleted as it looked like a shitpost, but others commented that the conversion was completed in comment sections of other threads there and matched what was posted in the shitpost thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> Sauce:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...itch_soc_clock_speed_and_architecture_leaked/
> 
> The Reddit community did some conversion numbers between the XBONE's AMD architecture and the Switch's Nvidia and found the switch to be about 90% as powerful as an XBONE. I can't find the source on the conversion, may have been deleted as it looked like a shitpost, but others commented that the conversion was completed in comment sections of other threads there and matched what was posted in the shitpost thread.


Look, im not an expert in this field, im still learning.. and im not a nintendo hater. but from what I know, a lot of 3d party devs say that the specs are bad and they wont port their games to that console. Either they are wrong and then we will still get less games, which still is worse for the switch, or they are right and that also is a bad thing. Anyways few games that are multyplats (cant remember where I saw it, sorry) and were leaked/ shown, when compared to ps4 ports we can clearly see the diffrences in the ammount of particles and polygon count (less obvious). Still, i hope Im wrong and the switch is good. But dont expect ps4 graphics and gaming experience on the go... and even if it is close to the ps4, you know that ps4 Is 250$ right? So you get the winner of this gen for less money?


----------



## Shining Greninja (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't get why DLC just isn't in the game, I mean I'm already paying $60 for the game


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 20, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Still, i hope Im wrong and the switch is good. But dont expect ps4 graphics and gaming experience on the go... and even if it is close to the ps4, you know that ps4 Is 250$ right? So you get the winner of this gen for less money?



Well, two things here, the specs were compared to the XBONE, not the PS4, which we all know who the clear winner is between those two (it's PS4). So by comparing to XBONE we already know PS4 is much more powerful than the Switch. Second, the Switch is a HYBRID console - Handheld AND Home console. The fact that we can have 90% of an XBONE in our hands on the go is what I consider a modern marvel.

To add to this, the Switch can run Unreal Engine 4 along with XBONE and PS4. I would not be surprised if FF VII Remake is announced for it to be honest.



natanelho said:


> From what I know, a lot of 3d party devs say that the specs are bad and they wont port their games to that console.



A lot of developers walk on eggshells when it comes to Nintendo because they have a reputation of always being the under-powered console which is still true, but they have also always had a great sense of censorship with their video games which were always aimed at children. The Switch is changing that, and their target demographic is ages 20-40 which according to the turnout at the various showcases they've had, seem to be meeting that.

And for developers that don't even have a dev kit to say that is very selfish (if they say they won't port to it, they don't have a dev kit to even try). They will get one eventually because I think the Switch will be a great success, and developers want money and to reach as broad of an audience as possible. The conversion time for developers to move to the Switch has been reduced by 75% of what it was for the Wii and Wii U (which is another reason they never got a lot of 3rd party support), so I see a lot of support for it in the near future.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ARM is more efficient than x86 and the X1 (or X1.5 as people have been calling this) is a few generations newer than the hardware in either of the current consoles


ARM is more efficient than x86 in the sense you can get the same clocks at much lower tempratures and power draw. x86 can still run more complex code though.
But this isnt an issue with an ARM chip that has a high clock. Thats why 4 A72's equals 8 Jaguar x86 cores, really shows how far mobile chips have developed.

Now to everyone else:

As for GPU power 1Tflop of Nvidia's pascal is about 1.6 GCN (the architecture found in XBONE/PS4 excluding the pro)
The Switchs key issue is lack of cores in the GPU.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shining Greninja said:


> I don't get why DLC just isn't in the game, I mean I'm already paying $60 for the game


Yes you're paying for the game, which you're getting, not the stuff being developed after, thats like saying "why should I buy MM when I bought OOT?" 
Just because its added on to the game doesnt mean it is unlocked, this stuff is being developed AFTER the completion of the game, its been completed for a month now.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> ARM is more efficient than x86 in the sense you can get the same clocks at much lower tempratures and power draw. x86 can still run more complex code though.
> But this isnt an issue with an ARM chip that has a high clock. Thats why 4 A72's equals 8 Jaguar x86 cores, really shows how far mobile chips have developed.
> 
> Now to everyone else:
> ...


Bad example... the only common thing in mm and oot is the models, everything else is diffrent. They are seperate games. But here we see a game that comes with locked content. Like, we know about a dlc even before the game has launched. It feels like being cheated....



Maximilious said:


> Well, two things here, the specs were compared to the XBONE, not the PS4, which we all know who the clear winner is between those two (it's PS4). So by comparing to XBONE we already know PS4 is much more powerful than the Switch. Second, the Switch is a HYBRID console - Handheld AND Home console. The fact that we can have 90% of an XBONE in our hands on the go is what I consider a modern marvel.
> 
> To add to this, the Switch can run Unreal Engine 4 along with XBONE and PS4. I would not be surprised if FF VII Remake is announced for it to be honest.
> 
> ...


1. Ps4 and xb1 are pretty close in terms of specs, while ps4 is leading its not like the diffrence is day and night...
2. The switch runs the unreal engine in MEDIUM settings, while xb1 and ps4 run it in HIGH (and pc can run it in ultra iirc) so thats not SO great. Not saying thats bad, but it definetly isnt perfect.
3. They said 90 % in docked mode and  afaik its overclocked in docked mode. I dont think that you can take on the go xb1 performance yet...

And i dont see any objective reason to buy the switch for home use (at least in the first year), there arent any launch titles to really enjoy (except zelda) and ps4 is cheaper...
Anyways this gen is pretty wierd, two ninty consoles in the same gen and ms and sony only show hardware revision which isnt really a new gen, or at least so I think...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 21, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Bad example... the only common thing in mm and oot is the models, everything else is diffrent. They are seperate games. But here we see a game that comes with locked content. Like, we know about a dlc even before the game has launched. It feels like being cheated....
> 
> 
> 1. Ps4 and xb1 are pretty close in terms of specs, while ps4 is leading its not like the diffrence is day and night...
> ...



Actually no. MM shares 90% of its assets with OOT.
1. The difference between switch and the other two isnt day and night.
2. The switch runs it on High not medium (high is 2 not 3 fool). And before i get called a liar I AM A UE4 DEV. It runs portable mode in medium and PS4 and XBONE run Epic there is no such thing as ultra in ue4 presets. 
For reference:
Switch ~ 2
PS4~ 2.7

3. You know nothing, Switch CANT overclock.

How you know so little yet act like you know so much...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Actually no. MM shares 90% of its assets with OOT.
> 1. The difference between switch and the other two isnt day and night.
> 2. The switch runs it on High not medium (high is 2 not 3 fool). And before i get called a liar I AM A UE4 DEV. It runs portable mode in medium and PS4 and XBONE run Epic there is no such thing as ultra in ue4 presets.
> For reference:
> ...


exactly, the only things MM and OOT share are the assets, while a dlc is just another part of the same game, that you have to pay for.

1. have you seen a comparison of screenshots? please go see one of those.
2. whatever, my point wasn't the name of the setting but the fact that the switch runs at lower settings (and resolution?) compared to the other consoles, and with that you cant argue. I know that even that medium is pretty good but not when compared to other older hardware (2013 is a little older, right?) and for some people the graphics are the whole reason they buy a console...
3. from the rumors that I read that's what they say. you can also see that games run on 720p when portable and on higher (1080p for mario kart, 900p for zelda) when docked. it will make sense to change clock rate when not needed or when connected to better power supply. I can link a lot of sites stating that the switch *will* be overclocked when docked...

when I am not sure I write "iirc" or "afaik" compared to your total confidence that's a lot less confident... please read what you write- "you know so little..." and what are you? do you have inside information that I dont have access to? do you program now for the switch, are you working inside nintendo? if the answer is "no" then all your knowledge has the same source as mine- rumors. so dont be so confident (or at least dont ask others to be less confident)


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shining Greninja said:


> I don't get why DLC just isn't in the game, I mean I'm already paying $60 for the game



Because that's what the rest of the industry does in 2017. 

Why do they (the rest of the industry) do it? The "worse than pirates" can buy a used game (that the publishers already got paid for back when it was bought new) without paying them (the publishers) again. But it's hard to do that with DLC, particularly on unhacked systems. So leave shit out of a game and make everyone pay for it. It's a racket.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 21, 2017)

natanelho said:


> exactly, the only things MM and OOT share are the assets, while a dlc is just another part of the same game, that you have to pay for.
> 
> 1. have you seen a comparison of screenshots? please go see one of those.
> 2. whatever, my point wasn't the name of the setting but the fact that the switch runs at lower settings (and resolution?) compared to the other consoles, and with that you cant argue. I know that even that medium is pretty good but not when compared to other older hardware (2013 is a little older, right?) and for some people the graphics are the whole reason they buy a console...



You are infuriating. The reason I used MM was because MM was basically DLC for OOT as it shared nearly everything with that game and was MUCH shorter than OOT.

1. Those comparisons ARENT IN UE4. 
2.The switch runs at lower settings but they are not massive.
Im done arguing.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 21, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Actually no. MM shares 90% of its assets with OOT.
> 1. The difference between switch and the other two isnt day and night.
> 2. The switch runs it on High not medium (high is 2 not 3 fool). And before i get called a liar I AM A UE4 DEV. It runs portable mode in medium and PS4 and XBONE run Epic there is no such thing as ultra in ue4 presets.
> For reference:
> ...


Source? I'm curious to how you know that the Switch can't overclock.


----------



## kiryu1 (Feb 22, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes you're paying for the game, which you're getting, not the stuff being developed after, thats like saying "why should I buy MM when I bought OOT?"
> Just because its added on to the game doesnt mean it is unlocked, this stuff is being developed AFTER the completion of the game, its been completed for a month now.



duuuuude, it isn't..

Yes they share assets but MM was sold more than a year after OoT, not before OoT's launch and it is a different game with different story..  Nintendo didn't announced Majora's Mask before launching OoT and it wasn't sold under OoT's specs/engine/game/whatever and not certainly as an "extra episode", it was a full sequel..

That's like treating Mario 2 Lost Levels as a DLC dude.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 22, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> duuuuude, it isn't..
> 
> Yes they share assets but MM was sold more than a year after OoT


The final DLC launches during the holiday season, more than 9 months from now


> and it is a different game with different story..


I know it isn't a different game but isn't a new branching sidequest/story exactly what Nintendo is promising?


> and it wasn't sold under OoT's specs/engine/game/whatever


.......... What?........


----------



## SANIC (Feb 22, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> duuuuude, it isn't..
> 
> Yes they share assets but MM was sold more than a year after OoT, not before OoT's launch and it is a different game with different story..  Nintendo didn't announced Majora's Mask before launching OoT and it wasn't sold under OoT's specs/engine/game/whatever and not certainly as an "extra episode", it was a full sequel..
> 
> That's like treating Mario 2 Lost Levels as a DLC dude.


1.MM being made originally as URA ZELDA, but reworked into MM meaning it was an expansion.
2.MM was sold under OoT's specs/engine/game/whatever
3.Miyamoto confirmed that Lost Levels isn't the true SMB2 it's actually an expansion. The title for true SMB2 goes to the one we received in West. It was originally a Mario game until they slapped on the characters from Fuji TV all over it and renamed it Doki Doki Panic, not the other way around.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 22, 2017)

SANIC said:


> It was originally a Mario game until they slapped on the characters from Fuji TV all over it and renamed it Doki Doki Panic, not the other way around.


That's wrong, it was never meant to be a Mario game until it came to the west due to licensing issues and the when someone in NoA pointed the similarities with mario.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 22, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> duuuuude, it isn't..
> 
> Yes they share assets but MM was sold more than a year after OoT, not before OoT's launch and it is a different game with different story..  Nintendo didn't announced Majora's Mask before launching OoT and it wasn't sold under OoT's specs/engine/game/whatever and not certainly as an "extra episode", it was a full sequel..
> 
> That's like treating Mario 2 Lost Levels as a DLC dude.


I think @TotalInsanity4 said it best.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarthDub said:


> Source? I'm curious to how you know that the Switch can't overclock.


It's based on the fact it would heat up and burn if it tried to overclock as the cooling isnt good enough, for example my PC requires liquid cooling to stay at high clocks.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 22, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> It's based on the fact it would heat up and burn if it tried to overclock as the cooling isnt good enough, for example my PC requires liquid cooling to stay at high clocks.



Isnt that the whole purpose of the dock?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 22, 2017)

Nikki_swap said:


> Isnt that the whole purpose of the dock?


It doesnt overclock it just clock's to its maximum, its underclocked in portable mode.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You are infuriating. The reason I used MM was because MM was basically DLC for OOT as it shared nearly everything with that game and was MUCH shorter than OOT.
> 
> 1. Those comparisons ARENT IN UE4.
> 2.The switch runs at lower settings but they are not massive.
> Im done arguing.


The only thing thats longer in oot is the walking around, the unnecceserily huge maps built to show off the n64s capabilities and the slow walking. That really sucks. The MM has almost the same size, with lots of non-plain areas.. in oot you walk a hour and nothing new in the map, in mm you have holes every few meters, lots of secrets to uncover etc. It took me about the same time to finish both oot and mm but in oot I finished every side quest, found every secret and everything and in Mm I have a lot of undone things, side quests etc. It doesnt have less content but more stretched content then mm. Bad example. Also please tell me one non-obvious connection betweem oot and mm (I mean aside the ocarina, link and the sword). It sure uses the same assets, but no reapearing story parts, plot, quests or anything. Its a seperate game. I cant see how it could be a dlc for oot... it can stand on its own with no need of oot. In fact I played mm before oot and nothing was missing... on the other hand that dlc is just *some* added maps and story on top of botw. It cant stand on its own. No independent storyline or universe (yeah oot and mm are in diffrent timelines...)

1.so you say that the ue4 is somehow diffrent then other engines, that it somehow uncovers some hidden power of the switch thats unavaliable to others? As long as its the same engine compared between consoles, it should show the hardware comparison. Thats how benchmarks work.
2. Massive isnt an objective word, lots of ppl will tell you that this little reflection effect off raindrops on some environment- rocks thats present in a pc port are a huge diffrence from ps4 which lacks that little feature. And I aint sure you are the majority of gamers to deceide whats massive and whats not. In fact from what I read ppl saying, lots of gamers nowdays care much about graphics, and while not as the highest priority on the list- below gameplay of course- thats still pretty high.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 22, 2017)

natanelho said:


> The only thing thats longer in oot is the walking around, the unnecceserily huge maps built to show off the n64s capabilities and the slow walking. That really sucks. The MM has almost the same size, with lots of non-plain areas.. in oot you walk a hour and nothing new in the map, in mm you have holes every few meters, lots of secrets to uncover etc. It took me about the same time to finish both oot and mm but in oot I finished every side quest, found every secret and everything and in Mm I have a lot of undone things, side quests etc. It doesnt have less content but more stretched content then mm. Bad example. Also please tell me one non-obvious connection betweem oot and mm (I mean aside the ocarina, link and the sword). It sure uses the same assets, but no reapearing story parts, plot, quests or anything. Its a seperate game. I cant see how it could be a dlc for oot... it can stand on its own with no need of oot. In fact I played mm before oot and nothing was missing... on the other hand that dlc is just *some* added maps and story on top of botw. It cant stand on its own. No independent storyline or universe (yeah oot and mm are in diffrent timelines...)
> 
> 1.so you say that the ue4 is somehow diffrent then other engines, that it somehow uncovers some hidden power of the switch thats unavaliable to others? As long as its the same engine compared between consoles, it should show the hardware comparison. Thats how benchmarks work.
> 2. Massive isnt an objective word, lots of ppl will tell you that this little reflection effect off raindrops on some environment- rocks thats present in a pc port are a huge diffrence from ps4 which lacks that little feature. And I aint sure you are the majority of gamers to deceide whats massive and whats not. In fact from what I read ppl saying, lots of gamers nowdays care much about graphics, and while not as the highest priority on the list- below gameplay of course- thats still pretty high.



Forget this shit.

1. UE4 is optimised Koei Tecmo's engine is not.
2. Those who care about graphics are stupid ass idiots who play on consoles if you want graphics why arent you on PC. Dumbass argument. Im done.

Not going to reply after this point.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 22, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I think @TotalInsanity4 said it best.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


So, your source is you? Not Nintendo? Where did you find this information? I really want to know.


----------



## SANIC (Feb 22, 2017)

Nikki_swap said:


> That's wrong, it was never meant to be a Mario game until it came to the west due to licensing issues and the when someone in NoA pointed the similarities with mario.


It actually was. It was originally intended to be a Mario game with only vertical platforming but the devs though it was too dull. Miyamoto suggested adding in horizontal platforming as well. Later on it was turned into Doki Doki Panic.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 23, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> So, your source is you? Not Nintendo? Where did you find this information? I really want to know.



Consoles are not meant to be "overclocked". It was actually found that the switch has been underclocked on purpose through the Chinese breakdown last weekend. 

If you're thinking about the N3DS and it's "overclock" settings for NDS games, that's also incorrect thinking. The N3DS underclocks itself for NDS games to run at the speeds of the NDS, and the "overclock" feature simply let's the CPU run at normal N3DS speeds while playing NDS games.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 23, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> Consoles are not meant to be "overclocked". It was actually found that the switch has been underclocked on purpose through the Chinese breakdown last weekend.
> 
> If you're thinking about the N3DS and it's "overclock" settings for NDS games, that's also incorrect thinking. The N3DS underclocks itself for NDS games to run at the speeds of the NDS, and the "overclock" feature simply let's the CPU run at normal N3DS speeds while playing NDS games.


I don't know why you quoted me, but thanks for the info anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Forget this shit.
> 
> 1. UE4 is optimised Koei Tecmo's engine is not.
> 2. Those who care about graphics are stupid ass idiots who play on consoles if you want graphics why arent you on PC. Dumbass argument. Im done.
> ...


I am playing on the pc. And on consoles. Why be a stupid fanboy and restrict myself from playing other hardware? And since when graphics arent a pro, but instead a con.? And how do you know the ue4 is more optimized then the other one you mentioned?


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 23, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I don't know why you quoted me, but thanks for the info anyways.



Because you were pushing to know a source about how the switch cannot be overclocked.


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Feb 23, 2017)

Fans need to stop feeling entitled and overreacting something that's optional and doesn't take away from the actual game. In fact, a new story and new dungeon sound pretty tits. And I'm sure it's something they wanted to do, considering how they stated before that they couldn't fit it in and I heard there is over 100 hours of content in the base game. That's good enough.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 23, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> So, your source is you? Not Nintendo? Where did you find this information? I really want to know.


my source is logic based on the tech available.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



natanelho said:


> I am playing on the pc. And on consoles. Why be a stupid fanboy and restrict myself from playing other hardware? And since when graphics arent a pro, but instead a con.? And how do you know the ue4 is more optimized then the other one you mentioned?


because im a UE4 DEV and koei tecmo never optimises their engines they just try to get the highest settings.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> my source is logic based on the tech available.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What tech is avaliable? And what is your logical reasoning for nintendo to put a powerful console, after the last 3-4 gens of not doing so? 

And you didnt answer my question- how does a mobile processor beat a x86 processor, both of which came out in the last 5 years, while the arm processor gets less power? it will have half as much ram as ps4 base model (4gb vs 8gb), worse processor and gpu and still the ue4 runs better on it, because its optimized?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 23, 2017)

natanelho said:


> What tech is avaliable? And what is your logical reasoning for nintendo to put a powerful console, after the last 3-4 gens of not doing so?
> 
> And you didnt answer my question- how does a mobile processor beat a x86 processor, both of which came out in the last 5 years, while the arm processor gets less power? it will have half as much ram as ps4 base model (4gb vs 8gb), worse processor and gpu and still the ue4 runs better on it, because its optimized?


Thank you for proving how little you know.
Done arguing.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Thank you for proving how little you know.
> Done arguing.


wow  RUDE


----------

